# ISIS Colchester : part 26



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all          

Rachel xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo I'm first!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop. Second again


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm third!

Tricksy - what a lovely long post. I'm so sorry that Cropi is playing up at the moment. Is it because her new tack and saddle are a bit uncomfortable until she wears it in? Glad that you had a great time in windy France. Did you bring any vino back or some smelly cheeses?!

Cath - how irritating to have bouncing girl next door. I'm surrounded by kids and trampolines and it gets really annoying. Can you switch to a room at the front of the house instead to insure a good day-time sleep?

How's everyone else's weekend been? We have been quite lucky with the weather.

I went to the BBQ and had a chance to catch up with friends who have been hermits for the last couple of weeks because their DH's have been home on 2 weeks R+R. They are now on their own again for another few months until their DH's come back from Afghanistan for good (well, until the next tour in 2010). So, I now have a social life again! It's odd, I have become a magnet for friend's telling me about their attempts at trying to conceive whilst their DH's were home. Although it's nice that they confide in me, one has upset me (without her knowing) because she say's that she knows what we are going through because she is finding it difficult trying to conceive number 3. I mean, COME ON - baby number 3 - please! Another friend has said she is experiencing nausia after ttc, and she is only on day 21 of her cycle!

My ovaries are really painful and have been since EC. I think the bottie bullets have made me constipated and I'm still bleeding brown blood (sorry if tmi). Sarah should be phoning me tomorrow to let me know if any embies have survived the weekend and DH and I are now in a quandry as to whether to have the best 2 put back on day 3 (i.e. tomorrow), freeze any or go to blast. If it's anything like the last cycle 10 will fail on day 4 leaving only 2 semi-viable ones to be put back on day 5. However, isn't it better to have them inside me on day 3 rather than a petri dish? What does everyone think?

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Now I know that I've got WAY behind with the date list...Can you let me know what I've missed out and what we need adding

21st or 23rd August - Loui Embryo Transfer   

25th August - Cath & Hubby Wedding Anniversary









5th August - Major Loui and Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary








Debs follow up appt at Bourne Hall <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F17%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th August - Our BBQ meet up at Julia's









15th August - Tricksy Follow Up with Gidon









16th August - Loui Birthday









22nd August - Sam2007 Midwife Appt   

23rd August - Spangle Hysteroscopy









21st August - Little Mo & Gordons 5th Wedding Anniversary









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt   

10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









May - Rivka Appt at Reprofit in CZ   

7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Tricksy - what a lovely long post. I'm so sorry that Cropi is playing up at the moment. Is it because her new tack and saddle are a bit uncomfortable until she wears it in? Glad that you had a great time in windy France. Did you bring any vino back or some smelly cheeses?!


Loui - her saddle should be fine, its been properly fitted. She is having her back checked this week though as we do have problem with cantering on the right rein. She has just had her teeth done as well so that should rule everything out......She's not giving signs of pain just being damn naughty!!! We did bring some cheese back but no wine and I forgot my ****!!! We just had a lovely day and ate lots of food!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor you with cropi Tricksy.

Could you add our wedding anniversary please? 25th August. 

Loui - well done on getting through the bbq so close after ec. I had the same problem with the bum bullets. A nurse friend said that you're actually supposed to put them in pointy side down as that keeps the meds in longer. 

SOrry your friend upset you. Some people really just don't get it.  

Lisa - forgot to say that you can get co-codamol over the counter at the chemists.

Must go. Just starting to get nbusy


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - done hun xx

Loui - How are you feeling today?? I've got everything crossed for you that your embryo's have been very busy this weekend!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Loui - Sorry about your friend comparing her ttc to yours........some people hey    It was like my friend moaning to me recently that she had been trying 5 months (for no 2) and was gonna see the doctor to have tests......you guessed it that month she was pregnant again.  Hope you get the phone call soon to put your mind at rest - Hope your ovaries etc start calming down now  

Cath - What a good tip about the bum bullets i didn't know that i always done them the other way.

Tricksy - Sorry Cropi's been playing you up    Glad you had a good weekend - did you go by ferry?
Can you add 16th April for my Reprofit appointment and 16th September for my 8th Anniversary ta.

Well i actually managed to get in the shower this morning and washed my hair......god i could have fried an egg on it    Think i'll go back to the docs tomorrow as i cannot see me being able to go back to work on Friday.

Ta ta for now 
Lisa x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Morning everyone

Loui - had the same this w/end when visiting friends - was baiscally told by a friend who has decided not to have children that maybe i should give up - '' _as i seemed to have spent the last few years obsessed with ivf''_ !!!

well - i was speechless - i may have been a bit hermit like during tx but as far as i', aware i have always been very quite about my tx.

made me very upset & considering we had driven to Liverpool to see them !!

anyway -hope your resting up.

Tricksy -i have no dates to give you! have had bdays & anniversaries & no tx dates till probably nearer xmas.

hello -to mwmm - ISIS are lovely but i do agree with the girls on thier admin side - don't send them an email if its urgent - you'll wait a week! i went with the fact they are close & after our last place was South london -it was such a trek & being so close does make a diiference.

Hi to all - hope you are preparing for the heatwave this week!!

sam xx


----------



## mwmm (Jan 3, 2008)

Heya everyone!
Sorry for the delay, have been so busy over the last few days!-Have finally found kennels for the dogs when we go away, but am going to do a rekky on the place tomorrow before its a definate, i feel so guilty about leaving them all, but i think we desperately need this holiday.
Its so reassuring to hear good things about Isis, its definately looking like its in my top two when we go for treatment, the other contender at the moment is the Essex and Herts.
Will say 'sorry' in advance, as i cant remember everyone at the moment, but thanks for making me feel so welcome!-And in reply to a couple of questions, ive been diagnosed as 'unexplained'-Everything is absoloutly fine apparently, although, i am slightly miffed about one thing!-They discovered that i have a retroverted uterus,............its not the problem, and im happy with that, however, during the HSG, there was a problem with the tube and getting it into the cervix .(they managed it in the end)-My G.P then ended up sending me to a gyno ward about 11 days later though as i was still bleeding abit, and it turned out i just had trauma. The gyno doctor informed me that the opening of the cervix was extremely narrow and thats why there was a problem during the proceedure, but when i mentioned this to my consultant at the hospital, she said this wasnt the case, and that its my retroverted uterus that caused the problem(funny angle)....so........im at a loss, but either way, she didnt think it plays a role in me not getting pregnant.
In answer to another question, i havn't booked a consulation yet, i am positively terrified!-We have talked about it,........sometimes i feel ready, othertimes i dont, so, we've agreed that if nothing happens by April next year, we will do it. 
I had no idea about this SET stuff!!!-I can understand it from both sides of the fence i guess, but then, my Sister had IVF at 29,(tubal factor),  insisted on only one embryo transfer and got a negative, that was 9 years ago, and i guess it just goes to show that perhaps not everyone who is young and fit will stand more chance of a BFP with a single transfer, so, i'm not so sure about this one-My Dad's a twin, my partners a twin, he has twins and my Grandfather was a twin, and theres another 6 sets of twins on both my dads and mums side, i guess they have all been lucky, but none ran into any major problems, although, i can understand the 'overall' concerns about the risks.
Apart from that, this website is an absoloute godsend!!!!
Speak soon!!!
xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a quick update - several embies survived the w/end and apparently these are looking better than the ones that had reached a similar stage last time. Here's hoping the lovely Sarah will bring the same news tomorrow. ET is to be on Wed afternoon      .

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, so many posts ... I'll try to do my best (I'm at work but wanted to catch up with you all!).

Loui - well done on the eggies and embies, that's excellent news!! I was pg with a day 3 embie so I definitely think it's better in than out. Good luck!   I'd love to play some duets with you! Maybe when you're getting bored on 2ww PUPO? I have some duet music (easy, as that's all I can manage  ).

Lisa -   so sorry your foot is still painful. Have you got the stronger stuff now? Thinking of you.

Spangle - good luck on Wednesday  

Tricsky -   what a frustrating day with Cropi... Hope she'll be better this week.

Cathie - hope your back is better. Mine is still playing up, probably because I just had AF in recent days.

Sammij - some people haven't got a clue, sorry you had to deal with this insensitivity.

Mwn - welcome to the mad house!  

Sam / Cath - the 'leaving it too long' infuriates me too. DH nad me got married and started ttc when I was 28 and only met a couple of years before that. I already was pg 5 times but this doesn't help me much does it?! Some people haven't got a clue. 

Sam - good luck with the midwife, hope she can reassure you now.

Em - glad you felt a bit better hun.

Shelley - how are you?

Where is Cleo, does anyone know?

Food list - can you add me with a Tabouleh salad? (that's a bulghur wheat salad). Thanks.

We had a very nice weekend in Norfolk, only too windy and DH started coughing again so we left early on Sunday. Still it was worth it to live 2 days on the water front and walk along the North Sea, we love it. 
DH went away this morning, his sis went with him to the airport as she was going to meet her b/f and another friend in London. It'll be hard not to see him for a month but I hope he has a good time with his parents and I know what it means for them to have him around when they haven't been too well themselves. 
I have 2 bestest girlfriends coming to stay over with me tomorrow so this will be nice. One of them is recently divorced which is so sad (hubby of more than 20 years walked out on her  ), makes it see things in perspective taht even when we are apart we still have each other and love each other loads, we're very lucky really, even with this IF lark.

Have a good week everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

    sorry i have nt been on in a while just had so much going on and to take in,and i have been thinkig about u all and i am here to support u all ,julia and nickola is was so nice to see u both today  

well from me........ we saw pip on friday and to be honest not really sure what i thought about it,it didnt really help much,but after our sesion with him we had a chat to sarah,she really helped and im feeling abit more positive about things,we are going for another cycle with me (cant give up on me yet) so just waiting for af to arrive ,which is being a nightmare im on day 31 today ,just hope it comes before the weekend or after,we are having a flare cycle so no DR just straight on to stimming.but this all depends on my fsh levels if they are still high then we will wait till next period,and also i have had a blood test done today which is called AMH ANTI MULLERIAN HORMONE  and if this comes back bad news then it is definately over with using my eggs,so we are on the wAiting list at isis for donor eggs the waiting list is 6 to 12 months,so not to bad,but we are still going to get a secound opion at the argc .im gonna phone them tomorrow to make sure they have recieved our letter.so thats it my end.
      we are going away friday so really looking forward to a brake just hope the puppy behaves her self,its going to be funny not sure how we are going to get on with the motor home.but it will be fun.   


food list
shelley.h/m victoria sponge and steaks

sorry but ive been for a while now but hi everyone and cleos laptop is down.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - it was so nice to meet you today for lunch with Julia   you are looking great, don't you lose any more weight!! I'm sure that you are going to have a fantastic weekend and don't worry about Kia, she will be fine  

Loui - Woohoo, your going to blastocyst     that is fantastic, you must be over the moon. I've got everything crossed for you hun, you really deserve for this to be your time      

Julia - Hun you are looking amazing, you are truly blooming and being pregnant suits you so much. It was lovely to catch up again and I can't believe tht you have no names for little bubsy yet   Just don't call her Mercedes, Sapphire, Summer or anything chavvy like that    

Rivka - I'm so glad that you had a good weekend with hubby, it must be hard being seperated but at least with the internet and mobile phones you can keep in touch easily   

Mwmm - Don't worry about bricking it!! we've all been there and know exactly how you are feeling. You feel free to ask as many questions as you like, none are silly or embarrasing, in the last 2 1/2 years I can gaurentee that we have all asked every silly question going  

Lisa - Glad you managed to have a shower today, I wondered what that smell was when I drove along the Witham bypass this morning    We got the train over on Saturday, it is so quick and cheap, it takes 30 mins and cost £52!! We are going to arrange another trip for the end of November to stock up on booze for Christmas! Did you get your doc's appt?? 

Sammij - I can't believe what your friend said to you   that is bang out of order, blimey with friends like that who needs enemies!! 

Cath - Are you on nights that week?? I've still got that roll of gaffa tape.....it can be used on dogs and kids alike!!! its very effective    

I think that i've got everyone 

Today I had a bit of a breakthrough with Crop, she was an angel and was back to her old self again....but she was brought in with her boyfriend so we will see how she is tomorrow when I bring her in on her own!! 

Ok gotta go, getting on too many forums at the moment!! so much to catch up on   

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Tricksy and Shelley, it was lovely to see you both yesterday, to have a nice chat and lunch. Shelley, sorry you have been going through so much crap lately, I hope this is going to turn around for you. You seem to be doing everything possible to get some answers, I hope your AF comes soon so that you can move onto the next (successful) cycle. 

Tricksy, thanks for traipsing round the shops looking for a tent for me to wear. I think I will have to go to Lakeside or Bluewater, or have a good search on the internet. Next have a couple of nice dresses online which I might order. I shall certainly not call the baby anything chavvy, although we don't have any names at the moment so will start thinking about it soon. 

Louie, that is fab news that you are going to blastocysts, I bet you are nervous waiting for tomorrow. I am sure things will go well for you. Have you anyone to take you to Isis tomorrow and take you home? If not, give us a shout, would be happy to help.

Rivka, a whole month without DH? That is a long time. But as they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder, and you should have a lovely time when he comes back   I wish my DH would go away for a month sometimes!

Lisa, glad you managed a shower, eventually. I bet you felt fab afterwards! How is the foot today? Hope the GP can give you some more time off (especially now the sun seems to have returned!) 

Cath, I hope the bouncing children did not keep you up all night. Are you getting busy at work now, with it being the summer holidays? Don't work too hard.

Emma, how is the lovely dog? Only kidding, how are you? We don't want to forget about you!! How are things with DH? Looking forward to catching up with you soon.

Cleo, come back, we miss you!!!

Debs, how are you doing? I hope you are okay.

SammiJ, what a thing for your friend to say, unbelievable! 

Sorry to everyone I have missed, this was only a quickie. I have got a pile of ironing to do   Anyone want to do it for me?!? No? Oh well.

Take care everyone and catch up with you all soon. xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Loui - How are you doing?  nervously awaiting tomorrow i reckon - I hope that you've managed to get some rest and that your ovaries are feeling better now,  got everything crossed for you for tomorrow     Wouldn't it be a lovely coming home pressie for DH to be told he's a dad    

Julia - I'm sure you dont need a tent    Your ever so good not having names - I've had my baby names planned for years....how sad is that! 

Tricksy - Glad Cropi's behaving herself a bit better for you - when's your next show?

Shelley - You really have got things moving and i'm glad your getting options now i think this always helps than not knowing which was to turn to and Isis's donor egg programme waiting list is not long is it - Have a great holiday where are you going?

Rivka - How are you doing without DH?    I bet your missing him already at least you have your friends over to keep you company  

Cath - Hows your back?

Emm - Hows things with you?  You've been really quiet since our chat is everything ok?  

Sammij - What your friend said was so horrible it must have really upset you i just don't understand how friends can be so insensitive they have no idea do they - big hugs coming your way  

Debs - Your really quiet hun are you ok?

Well as for me i can actually hobble now and put weight on my foot and the swellings gone down quite a bit so its improving thank god!  gonna go to the quacks tomorrow and see what he says i'm not sure whether physio would help i've read on the internet that ultrasound is good for ligament sprains so maybe see if i can get some of that - mind you this weather is so fab so thats making me feel better.

Ta ta
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Lisa - glad your foot is better. Surely you should be signed off next week too if you're still hobbling? Is DH still at home too? 

Loui - lots of luck for tomorrow   thinking about you.

Tricksy - it was as windy in Norfolk as you were in France ... Glad you had a nice day, and hope Cropi continues to behave.

Cathie - is the bouncing brat still keeping you awake?  

Julia - you are so relaxed not to have names yet, I admire you! I've had favourite names for years, they've changed a few times already ...

Em - hope things between you and DH are going well. Is DS at home already?

Shelley - 6 to 12 months waiting list in ISIS?? Well that's as long as it takes in Reprofit! Good you have it as an option, but fingers crossed you don't need it. 

I'll try to check ISIS donor programme as an option, I thought they are 2 years ... Thanks Shelley for the tip!

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Just had a look on the ISIS web site. Apparently, to go on the waiting list for donor eggs we'll need to pay a non-refumdable £500. Now, because until the genetic consultations and all the tests after them (which we assume they'll do) we don't even know if it's me or DH who are carriers of the chromosom translocation (or indeed whether they will find a translocation at all!), it's probably a bit excessive to pay before knowning what we need ...
All this waiting around drives me potty! It's not as if I'm getting any younger  
Sorry, rant over!

Rivka x


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi ya guys....sorry to butt in but re the conversation about donor eggs at isis - they have just introduced the £500 charge which has helped get the list down to 6-12 months ie. the not so really interested people have pulled out of the list.  Although the £500 is non refundable they do offset it against your treatment costs when you start.  Hope thats helpful.

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka/Shelley - I received the letter from ISIS about the donor egg list a couple of months ago and have been unsure ever since about whether we should put ourselves on it or leave ourselves on the Barcelona donor list.

Sarah phoned and said that we have 2 embies at the compacted morula stage (1 stage before blasts) and 4-5 at 8 cells. These 8-cell ones have progressed very slowly and indicate that they probably won't reach blastocysts . The compacted morulas need to reach blasts by tomorrow to stand any kind of chance (and looking back to last time none got to blast before transfer). I am therefore very nervous and quite dispondent about the whole thing   - but I am trying not to give up hope   .

Loui


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Loui:
Don't give up hun, I'm sure they will make it I had 6 eggs taken to blast and only 2 got there. I guess thats why they do blasties to only get the strongest. Good luck. xx

Hi everyone else 

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - Oh hun don't give up     You've got 2 embies at near blast you've got another day to get there i know its soooo hard hun but we're all willing those blasties on       Will they call you again before tomorrow or leave it till you get there?  Another sleepless night hey  

Shelley/Rivka - I looked up the Isis donor programme as the waiting list is so short now but undecided what to do i wonder whether anyone knew how young the donors are?

Liz - Good to hear from you - give Faith a cuddle from me  

Wheres the bleeming sun gone 

Lisa x


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well I've done it. Told ISIS I want to get my drugs seperately. Got my prescription today so I can fax Ali at Fazeley tomorrow and get them ordered. Anyone else used them? Tried Sorano but they don't supply ISIS patients (wonder why!   )

I hope they don't treat me different because of this. Surely they understand that a £900 ish saving could be the difference between me being able to afford or not afford another tx if needed.

Paid my invoice for the tx today too so I have my schedule. I start DR on Friday   

Rax


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Loui - don't give up! Thinking about you and    for your embies to divide nicely now. You know where I am if you need a chat.

Rax - well done for getting your drugs elsewhere. I'm sure they won't treat you differently, you are paying enough for tx as it is. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - will   a bit harder for you. Please don't give up hope yet.  

Lisa - glad your foot is getting a bit better. My backs not too bad, though I know that if I push things it will go again so I'm trying to be sensible. 

Tricksy - glad Cropi was better behaved yesterday. Hope she keeps it up.

Shelley - wow that's much shorter than we were told in Feb. I was told then that it would be several years. Will   and keep everything crossed that the flare protocol works for you with your own eggs.

Rax - I don't think they treat you any differently when you buy your own drugs. The admin people might be annoyed but I was talking to Fiona about it when I got my prescription and she said she could understand why we do it given the savings that can be made. When do you start d/r?

Rivka - how's things? Still not managed to sit down and reply to your mail yet   Will try to do that after I take the dogs out. 

Hello everyone else. Sorry not many personals - again! Just been down to Freeport with a friend to get hre a griddle pan. didn't find one but I got some really nice sandals from hush puppies and we had a lovely lunch out. Dogs are feeling neglected though so I'd best go and play with them for a bit.


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

CathB I start DR on Friday 25th July.

My test date seems sooooo far away and I know what has got to be done before hand. Ignorance was bliss last time  

Rax


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - keeping my fingers crossed for you     

just popped on to say that john and I still plan to come to the BBQ.  can someone let me know where its gonna be.  also is there a foodlist i can add to?

Sorry i've not been on much but have been trying to take my mind off this whole process to try and prevent myself getting too stressed and upset about everything. still thinking of you all though and sure i'll be back soon

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rax - don't worry at all about getting your drugs from elsewhere. I got mine from Ali at Fazeley each time (saving a total of £1600 in theory (see below) for the 2 cycles) and it didn't make a jot of difference to the staff where I got them from. From experience, I did 3 things: took a photocopy of the prescription; left my phone number when I send it to Ali (he promised to call to confirm he received it (but didn't) so I had to chase for piece of mind). Finally, I ordered my drugs in stages from Ali on this 3rd cycle because I had £900 of unused drugs left in the fridge after the 2nd cycle. He is quite happy to send the drugs in individual tranches (but you will have to pay about £6 each time for posting). This way I only ordered and paid for the drugs I needed (I used my drugs consumption from the 2nd cycle to determine how much to order for the 3rd cycle). As it happened, I only ordered £600 worth of drugs on the 3rd cycle (not £1700 as per the prescription) so I saved myself a lot of money. However, you may decide that you are sailing too close to the wind with this and want to order and pay for the whole prescription as it could turn out to be a lot of worry and bother, particularly if you are consuming a lot more drugs than you originally thought you would need to - and waiting for each delivery may add to your stress levels, particularly if you need them the very next day.

Lisa - ISIS told me that they would only consider egg donors under 35, or in certain circumstances, where the donor has known fertility (i.e. had recently had a baby) they may allow someone slightly older to donate. 

Cath - I think the ISIS waiting list have gone down too. However, you have to bare in mind that they will test you for CMV - you either have it or you don't which impacts on how long you spend on the waiting list. The majority have at some point contracted it (normally in childhood) and experienced mild flu symptoms. ISIS won't give eggs from a CMV pos donor to a CMV neg recipient as they think that it could cause miscarriages (although this is not yet proven). As the majority of women are CMV pos, donors are not in short supply (i.e. the 6 month wait Shelley was talking about). If like me you are CMV neg, you could face up to a 2yr wait. 

Thanks everyone for all your kind wishes. I am still pensive and worried. I'm having reflexology with Brenda tomorrow at 9 and ET at 4pm if the compacting morulas have gone on and developed into blasts. My sister is coming up for ET (thank you Little Mo for your really kind offer) and is staying overnight for moral support. I'm then spending Thurs night with DH's parents and they are then drriving me down to Wiltshire on Fri to be with DH and for all of us to go to the Army Air Coprs Air Show on Saturday, plus some lovely pub food and Indian food over the weekend.

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Loui sending loads of     for tomorrow.   for 2 lovely blasts


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, I hope all goes well today. Thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - Hope you slept ok last night and everything goes ok today for ET       Will be thinking of you today  lots of love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Loui -   thinking of you for today and   for good blasties to be put back where they belong with mummy.

Debs -   it's sometimes better to keep away, I wish I could, so don't worry about it, do whta helps you. Thinking about you.

Have a lovely evening with my friends last night. And the sunny and warm weather makes me more cheerful, too.
Planning to call ISIS this afternoon to have a chat with Terry (he's back from A/L today) about our results and options. I know we still have the consultation to go through but it seems like ages away (in Sept) so I hope I can talk to him today and maybe find out more about such cases. Will let you know.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm at work  

Loui - thinking of you hun, got everything crossed for you...try and keep us posted...lots of love xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me too. Loads of stuff to do and I got behind after a disastrous walk last night which saw me swimming in the Stour to get Honey away from the ducks. 

Loui - just wanted to let you know that we're thinking of you this afternoon and   that all goes well. Great taht your sister is around for you.

Debs - great to hear from you.   you know where we are when you're ready to come back on.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I have been thinking about our meet up, and wondered if anyone would feel uncomfortable with me being there and having a bump (although a lot of it is fat!) as I would not want to upset anyone. I know you will all probably say there is not a problem, but I would rather someone say if there was a problem as I would hate for people to stay away because of me.

Louie, thinking of you. Have just seen on the news about more Colchester boys being injured/killed, it is so sad


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,good luck today u are most probable on ur way there now,i really hope that all goes well,let us no how u get on.  


and yes it is true the waiting list is much shorter at isis because of the deposit off 500 hundered pounds i think it is a good thing as it sorts out the people that really want a british donnor to the ones that are not to bothered.we have received a letter from ARGC we have an appointment 8th august for our secound oppion ,cant belive its that quick,the only thing im thinking is what shall i do if i have already started another cycle?do u think it will still be ok to go?oh and my af has still not come       i really want to get on again now,im worried because if i come on over the weekend it will mess everything up.its so frustrating.well i beeter go as i have got loads still to do for the weekend.lots off l;ove to u all.

little mo.hunny dont be so silly ,i no i want u there and im sure everyone else dose to.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again,
  just got a call from sarah at isis about my blood test i had done (AMH) and there is different catogarys 

1.none excitent
2.very low
3.low :- this were i am grate  
4.good 
5.optimun

but she said that we can still go ahead for another cycle but we have to be propared for the worst,she also said that i may not produce many folicles but if i only get 2 or 3 at stage then they will still go ahead,so me and greg are a right pair      ,just wish we could get some good news for once.got to go dinners ready spk later.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, sorry to hear that, but at least it was not in either of the lower sections so there is hope. I think you are right to want to go ahead with your own eggs, at least you will know that you have tried and not given up at the first hurdle, and then think about things depending on the outcome of the next cycle. I hope your AF comes soon so that you can get on with treatment.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Loui - Hope your all ok and everythings gone well today - been thinking of you  

Shelley - I agree with Little Mo hun you are not in the bottom two catagory so there is a chance of cycling with your own eggs and even if you only get 2 or 3 follicles it only takes one,  You don't want to think later on "what if" so i think you've got to give it a go for you and Gregs own piece of mind also i'm sure that you can still go for your ARGC appointment too thats excellent that you don't have to wait that long for it - Big hugs hun  

Little Mo - Don;t be daft hun i'm really looking forward to seeing you and bump 

Cath - OMG naughty honey   did you have to walk home soaking wet?  

Rivka - How you doing hun?  did you get through to Terry?  I hope you get some answers soon it must be so frustrating for you its all the waiting around again  

Debs - Hope the break from the board is helping hun you've got to do whatever gets you through it,  I have thought lots of times to take a break but i'm addicted  

I went to the quacks today and he's signed me off till next Weds,  he said theres nothing i can do but be patient and even if i had fractured something they don't strap it up or plaster your feet you've just got to let it heal its quite worrying though as on his computer it said that i had my forearm xrayed!!!!  not my foot     Still at least i can hobble about now  

Hi to everyone
teas up so i'm off now
Lisa x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - as everyone say's - you are right to do another cycle with your own eggies. At least you know you have done everything you can then and won't regret a thing when you get your BFP 

Cathie - I bet Honey was in heaven when you joined her for a swim! She must have thought all her dreams had come true to have mu swimming with her. Poor you.

Lisa - I'm glad you have got more time off work - especially now that the weather is fantastic.

Little Mo - I think you coming to the Meet is a really good thing - you are such a wonderful friend to us all - it won;t be the same without you! Thank you for thinking of me again when you heard the sad news about 1 soldier killed and another 2 injured. One of them has had amputations poor chap   

Debs - I sometimes think I need a break from FF too. Do what you need to do away from us - we'll be here if/when you decide to come back to us.

Now for my news. I'm so overwhelmed by all your support. 
So much for having a relaxing aftermoon to prepare me for ET1. 1/2hrs before I was due in for ET DH's dad's dog Ruby (who is staying with me this week whilst parents were in France) screeched and I looked down to find a very long claw at a 90 degree angle to the rest of her claws and lots of blood. I phoned the vets up and they said to come straight in. Fortunately they were able to remove the claw - and I now have it - it's as long as my little finger (nearly). She was fine and so my sister and I took her home. When we got to ISIS, we arrived just on time, not at least 15 mins before as planned . To my horror, when I got there I realised that I very badly needed to have a no. 2   (sorry if tmi ). It was either go then, or risk at the very least wind when on the table (yuk) or at worst, diahorreah! Yikes! So, I went to the loo, but couldn't stop weeing too - when the nurses found out, senior nurse Sarah laughed/shouted at me (in front of everyone) "I could shoot you". I was mortified! Sarah the embriologist then came up to me and I explained why I had to have had a wee - and she just laughed and said not to worry -so all the staff scuttled away to their respective offices to await a full bladder from me. 25 mins later (after about 15 cups of water) we were ready to go. I was so embarrassed at keeping them waiting that I got myself worked up and couldn't stop shaking all the way throughout the procedure. I'm happy to say that it all went according to plan. I have 1 blast and an early blast on board! This is much better than last time (the best 1 was a compacted morula (stage before blast) and the other was a possible degenerated compacted morula. I'll get a phone call tomorrow to let me know if any 8 cells have continued to develop but Sarah said that it is highly unlikely that I'll have anything to freeze. Fingers crossed this is the time for me. 

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Poor you still being in pain, bit of a result though getting another week off!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F10%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







especially when the weather is so good!!! How is Steve's back

Sam - How did you get on at the Midwifes??

Julia - I can hand on heart say that your bump does not upset me in away way, shape or form. In fact it gives me hope that there is even a chance for us 

Cath - Oh my Goodness what a naughty Daisy














she really does keep you on your toes doesn't she. I hope that your ok?? that could not of been very nice having to go in and get her 

Shelley - try not to be too down hun....it could be a lot worse, you are middle of the road, not the greatest but certainly not the worst. You will be fine hun  I am sure that although you will more than likely be already doing treatment when you get your appt at ARGC you can still have the appt, but, as you are doing another cycle anyway would it not be worth getting your second opinion IF it all goes tits up again It seems to be a bit of a waste if you are doing the cycle anyway and you could very well get your bfp and the appt will be a waste of time....does that make sense

Loui - How did it go hun?

Cleo - Missing you  

Rivka - glad that you had a good night with your friends 

Debs - great to chat to you last night on ** xxx

I've had quite a good day, work was good and I left a little early as Cropi was going to have her back done at my friends yard. She was chilled again today so goodness knows that was wrong with her last week  we had a nice ride down there and she was as good as gold as her back was pulled, cracked and stretched. She does have a few probs and had a lot of work done so no show for us this weekend and no riding until Monday/Tuesday  If it helps her though its worth it.

Hasn't it been blinking hot today and SO muggy







This was me walking the mile and a 1/4 back from my friends yard with Crop!!! I have got a mahhooosssiiive pile of ironing that I really can't be bothered to do.....so i'm not  it will wait until tomorrow night.....or the night after  

Hope that your all ok??

Lots of Love

Tricksy

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Woohoo your now PUPO      I'm praying that it works for you hun    take care, keep chilled and get that lappy of your tummy!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - Yeah!!! You are PUPO!!!!     Ahhhhh poor you though with the toilet    Glad it all went ok in the end and you won't need those frosties hun i've got a really good feeling about this one     
Hope your parents doggies ok    You rest up now are you doing the bed rest thing or carrying on as normal?  love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Louie, that is great news. Sorry to hear about the poor dog, and how awful for you with the toilet situation, but when you gotta go you gotta go! Take it easy tonight and let those embies snuggle in.

Cathie, have you been for another dip today?!?! Your naughty dog, she probably thought you were joining in chasing the ducks!!

Tricksy, glad that Cropi behaved herself today. How do they actually manage to manipulate a big horses back then? Do they get on top and massage it? Hope you can get back to riding soon.

Hi to everyone else. This heat is really draining, and I think we are in for more of the same. I might take James to the open air pool at Brightlingsea on Friday if it is still nice, although I bet the water will be freezing. Have a nice evening everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - they massage first to try and relax it a bit and then she pulled Cropi's legs in different directions and pushed and pulled, it was strange but there was lots of crunching and cracking going on. There was also a noticable difference in her muscle 'tightness' afterwards.... apologies for the terrible english!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy for letting me know, I was imagining all sorts - could not see her lying on a couch having her back massaged!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Loui:
Well done hunny you are now PUPO!!! Take it easy and have plenty of positive mental attitude.

Lisa:
Glad the doc sign you off with out any problem. There is only one thing for it in this weather for you and that is sun bathing!!!!!!!! Faith is well so sweet can't belive it will be 2 years on the 2nd aug since I got a bfp seems a life time ago.

Shelley:
I'm sorry the news wasn't better but like the others said you are just mid table so not the worst. To be honest lots of us probably haven't had that test to know where we are to compare if you know what I mean. Hope af comes soon.

Tricksy:
Glad the back person helped, We had lots of different ones come to the yard I worked at one had a crystal that move where there was some damaged and thats where they worked. And another who had a hammer she knock the poll with. Need less to say they weren't much helped but when it did work it was a great improvement.

Hi everyone else enjoy the sunshine.

take care
liz xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to congratulate Loui well done on being PUPO and lets     it is a good sign these are the best you have had and you will be telling us all your good news in 2 weeks time    

Shelley, glad you are giving your eggies another go    

Hope everyone else is OK (sorry in a hurry so personals).

Hystroscopy yesterday was all OK, not the most fun I have every had but the nurses were lovely!

Can I ask your advice we have been invited and accepted to go to a 30th BBQ on Sat. The couple are lovely but she is nearly 13wks pg - I have known since about 8wks (told me at a party I was vvdrunk and proceeded to sob my heart out for about an hour which he was v sweet about as they were trying since sept last year and worried I was not happening - no time compared to any of us but i sure I probably thought that all that time ago although can not remember ever feeling different it has been so long. But he said T would have had the same reaction if on the other foot).
Anyway I logged onto Fbook this morning and there is the "I am 12 weeks 6 days pg" announcement my stomach flipped and made me feel awful - it is now public and she will be showing and good how am I gonna cope on Sat I know I will get that thing were at first I stare at the bump or I will find it hard to look at her- does that sound ridiculous?

I know it is SO selfish and I would not wish this on anyone but DH and I can not help but think when is someone else in our group gonna go through any where near what we are, feel so alone   

Really sorry not been on in ages and I come in and unload but I did not know who else to talk to and my have some understanding that I am not evil I just can not seem to stop these feelings  

LOL Spangle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle -   don't know what to say honey that will make you feel any better.  there is nothing selfish in how you are feeling though.     

Loui - congrats on being PUPO!!! yay!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning everyone ,
        just want to say i hope u all have a fab weekend,i wont be on tonight as we will have the van to pack up,im looking forward to it now,just hope this weather stays nice.AF still has not come    .
  dont no if anyone is up for meeting up early wednesday evening for a bite to eat at the yew tree i asked vicky and she said she would love to just let her no when,i did mention it to little mo and tricksy.well if ur up for it could u text me so i can let vick no and maybe book a table,we can go at about 5 to 5;30.well take care everyone,have a nice weekend,rivka see u later when u come in to get ur hair done.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - glad the hysteroscopy went well yesterday. Were you anaesthatised (sp) at all for it? I hope that you can still go the BBQ - your friend sounds like she will be so nervous about seeing you for the first time that once you've had an initial hug, I'm sure you'll be OK. I know it is going to take a lot of strength to go, but I hope you'll look back on it and realise that it wasn't as bad as you thought it was going to be. Big (((((hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggssssssssssssssssssssss))))))) to you  . 

Shelley - I hope the weather stays nice too! May I come to the pub on Wed please? I realise that you are not going to see this until you get back and as I don't have your number could someone text Shelley for me please?

Tricksy - I'm glad Cropi has had her back seen to and sorry you can't ride her until the begining of next week  . The manipulation sounded extraordinary - I had no idea they could do such things on large animals - amazing!

Thanks for all the PUPO messages - you are all lovely! I fully intend to do as little as possible until I go back to work on Monday as Zita West recommends complete bed rest for the first 4 days post ET . However, I can't do bed-rest like last time, simply because my slave (sorry - DH!) isn't around!!! Plus I'm going to the loo every half hour or so, so I am bending and stretching my tummy as I get up and down off the sofa anyway. Apparently our uterus' are like shagpile carpets - the embies snuggle down between the fibres and are sandwiched in between the folds. The blasts should start hatching today and implant tomorrow, so I aim to stay seated as much as possible today and tomorrow to stop the folds being stretched (although I do have to drive an hour and a half to get to DH's parents today ). Hope it doen't do them any harm .

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - can you lie on the back seat tomorrow on your drive? Congrats on being pupo.   and      for the next few weeks.

How awful that you were embarrassed like that. I don't think the nurses always realise how much a "jokey" comment can upset us. At least the rest went ok. Hope your fil's dog is ok today.

Spangle -   It's a toughie. I've found that although I sometimes find it upsetting to see friends pg, I feel much better for seeing them as it's a way of not letting if ruin every aspect of my life. It hurts at first but, unless I'm really down,  I find it's worth it. You have to go with how you feel though.

Shelley - th others are right about the AMH results. You're in the middle band, not one of the lower ones so there is some hope. Have a fab weekend away. I'd love to come Weds but we have Matt's nephew up for the week.

Liz - how are you and Faith doing? 

Em - how's you? Are you enjoying having ds home?

Julia - no dips yesterday. Didn't even leave the house in the end. The open air pool sounds lovely.

Tricksy - glad Cropi has benefited from her massage. 

Lisa - whoever suggested sunbathing as a way to pass some time has a good point. Hope you and dh are ok. I must get to the post office with that dvd later. 

Nothing new here. Feeling v snotty as at the end of a bad cold that has lingered for ages. A little concerned the dip might have prolonged it but nothing I can do about thatnow. Must dash as lots to do.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Cath - Don't worry about the DVD hun i'll be back at work next week and as the weathers so nice i have been sitting under the parasol outside so don't go out of your way maybe when i see you next i can borrow it then.  I hope your cold goes soon hun i dont think that dip you did the other night would have done it much good  

Spangle - God what can i say.........its so hard to offer advice as i have screwed up on this one on so many times and i lost one of my oldest friends because of this (it wasn't just FF it was other stuff too) but its so hard it really depends how strong you feel at the time if you really don't feel you are strong enough on the day don't put yourself through it,  I've watched all my friends have their first and some their 2nd child now and it is isolating and lonely because i find they have more in common with their other 'mum' friends its such a hard one and its one that we all can relate to on this board,  and by no means are you being selfish don't think that hun  

Loui - Morning PUPO lady     I'm sure it doesnt do any harm whether your having complete bed rest or not i'm sure it makes no difference as long as you don't go for a 10 mile run or something like that    have a great time at DH parents hope they spoil you rotten  

Shelley - I can't do Wednesday its my first day back at work and i'll still be hobbling so can't do the drive over to Colchester....sorry

Liz - 2 years since your BFP god where has the time gone - Are you all settled in your new house now?

Tricksy - Good to speak last night on **  

Julia - Can you take James today too the open air pool as i heard its gonna rain tomorrow   

Rivka - How are you hun?  

Well i'm gonna hobble off now speak later
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Loui - congratulations on being PUPO!!!     I think you're being sensible and not overdoing it, as you say the embies are snuggled in quite deeply so I wouldn't worry. I'm very hopeful for you with these too embies of such excellent quality. Hope the 2ww goes on okay (must be hard without DH sround  ). If playing some duets together could cheer you up I can come to yours for a session! 

Lisa - glad you're signed off and hope the foot is less sore. Enjoy the sunshine!

Spangle - that's a tricky one. I think you should go with your instinct on the day (you can always find an excuse later if needed). I know I have better days and worse days. For example I was putting off calling a former work colleague because I suspected her daughter would be expecting her 2nd baby (her 1st was born around when I had my 4th m/c  ), and when I called her last night she told me it was as I thought but I felt happy for her ... but I didn't accept an invitation to come to visit in September when the baby's born, and she understood because she knew what we're going through. So I think just leave it until the day and see how you feel then.

Tricksy - glad Cropi is behaving now, must be lovely all that riding in nice weather.

Little MO - I know I won't be upset by your bump, you're our friend and I'm actually looking forward to seeing your blooming beautiful!

Shelley - we'll catch up later today.

Hello everyone else!

I spoke to Terry yesterday, he was very nice and supportive. However of what he said I'm even more confused ... Apparently they can't really say that the trisomy is whta caused all the m/cs, so we may get a no answer again. Also, apparently one of us may have a chromosom translocation (in which case donor is the option), or only the sperm or egg could have a mutation (in which case we could try embryo screening, but after 5 m/cs I really worry about going through ivf only to test all embies and see they all have a trisomy). Anyway he was a sweetie and actually remember us, so talking to him was lovely. I just wish I knew where we are going with all this. The waiting around gets on my nerves, and I think I'm too obsessed with the whole thing, but it's taking over my thoughts very often ...

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky as on my friends computer. My internet is down and don't know when its going to be fixed. I miss you all!!!

LOUI - congrats on being pupo.

Lisa - oh no hun hope you're ok.

Shelley - i'm so sorry hun about your resutls but ou do have a chance.  

Sorry can't reply to anyone else, but thinking of you all.

Can you put me down for a pavlova for the bbq and some veggie burgers.  Are we still meeting at julias?? If so course you need to be there Julia     wouldn't be the same without you hun and i haven't seen you for ages. Can someone text me with the details ans let me know if what i'm brining is ok Also are dh's going?? 

Right love to all.

Miss ya loads

cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - sorry i havent posted for a while, it dosent mean i dont love you all still, its just that im finding everything incredibly difficult at the moment and you know how i love to support you all and cos things are hard i dont feel i can do that at the moment. I am so sorry...........feel such a misery and you dont need me bringing you all down.

Will just say good luck to you Loui for being pupo - i so hope this is your time hun   

Lisa - thanks for your pm  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey all

sorry not been posting this week - have had the horrible cold that seems to be going around - & just in time for the nice weather!

Loui - PUPO!!  well done you - lots of  for you & those embies.

Angel - your'e not alone hun - its ok to feel the way you do -heck what we go through its bloomin normal.  

Shlley - hun - hope you are doing ok - good that your appt came thru from the argc - at least thats a positive - and also the results are not in  the low section -so fingers x for you

Can i ask you all a Q??

do any of you know the criteria for NHS funding in North Essex?  after massive chats with DH we now have to consider nhs as we  basically cannot afford another go self funded.
I have tried to look on the PCT website & its a mare -so thought i would ask you guys to see if you can point me in the right direction?

Any thoughts / advice greatly appreciated .

if its a no go then i have no where else to go - i've always said no to adoption as my cousin went through it a few years ago and frankly i don't think i'm strong enough.

hope you are all well - lovely to hear all your stories -just sorry i can't pm you all (my nose is runny too much!!!)  & this has been a bit of a 'woe me 'post!

luv 
sam xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Sammij - poor you with your cold! When I last checked (more than a year ago) you could be NHS funded only if you didn't ahve any tx before   I think it stinks but this is what I remember.

Cathie - hope your cold disappears soon too, and that Daisy doesn't take you swimming again  

Shelley - it was so lovely to catch up with you today, thinking of you and hoping AF waits until you are back, have a great weekend away.

Lisa - how's your foot hun?

Cleo - we are missing you too   see you at the BBQ.

Em -   sorry things are not great at the moment. You know where I am if you want a chat.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Shelley gave me a brilliant haircut today (as always), and now I'm doing henna on it, so should be a new woman by tomorrow   
Need to do some freelance work this evening but probably will call it a day soon as I'm tired form work already.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   you know where we are if you need/want us. Don't worry about bringing us down. You never do that, we just want to be here for you. 

SammiJ - When we went through (2005 when the list was first opened) neither of you could have had children previously and you couldn't have self funded previously. Cleo and Shelley have been through more recently so will be able to give you a more up to date answer.

Hope your cold goes soon.  

Cleo - lovely to hear from you. We miss you too and hope you're back properly soon. Fab news you're bringing pavlova as well.

Julia - Forgot to say that I have no problems with your bump at all. It wouldn't be the same without you there.  

Rivka - sorry to hear you're more confused than before. Hopefully the appt at Guys will give you the answers you need.  

How's everyone else?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers

Just a quickie from me as I've just finished 3 hours of ironing  thats what happens when you don't do it for 2 and a bit weeks  I am totally knackered.

I'm up for meeting at the Yew Tree next Wednesday. I finish work at 4.30, I'll go and do Cropi (she's literally round the corner to the pub!) and then I'll come down the pub, I'll be there about 5.30 is thats ok

I just took this from CGH website....it looks like you forego your nhs go if you've had private treatment before 

*NHS funded assisted conception is now available for couples who fit the following inclusion criteria:*

Where the woman is aged between 23-39 years at the time of referral. 
Who have a duration of sub-fertility of 3 years for unexplained sub-fertility or sub-fertility due to an identified problem eg: blocked tubes. 
Couples with children from any relationship, living with them, will not be eligible for treatment. 
*Couples who have received previous assisted conception either in the private sector or the NHS will not be eligible for treatment.* 
One cycle of IVF and related procedures per couple will be funded. 
The approved provider for North and Mid-Essex is the Isis Fertility Centre

Couples who are not eligible for NHS funded assisted conception will be given help and guidance relating to private clinics or adoption.

Referrals for either NHS or private assisted conception can be made after the initial investigations and consultation at Constable Wing, CGH when relevant.

I'll try and remember to text Shelley and Cleo tomorrow....someone remind me 

I'm off, night night everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey all

I think i knew the answer before i even asked..

So because me & hubby could afford '*not'* to bother the nhs we are now being penalised!!

how blinkin unfair & rubbish is that!  

i really feel like giving up at the mo - we try & do things the right way but that doesn't work does it!?? arrrrrgggghhhh!!

i can write to the pct to be considered as an execptional case -but i think to myself it will be more worry & stress to worry about!

i give up.

at leats its sunny & warm and i have alovely w/end of seeing friends & family and will be having the odd galss of bubbly!

thanks ladies for your advice -where would we be without our FF. !?

luv sam xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Sam, just a thought - have you considered being an egg donor? I see from your profile that you have had OHSS before (poor you) but on your last cycle when they managed you correctly did you produce more than 8 good quality eggies? If so, then being an egg donor means that your cycle is virtually all paid for by the recipient. Maybe that's a way to approach your next cycle.

Tricksy - you are always so kind when it comes to researching things for us! Ironing for 3 hours - wow! Would you mind texting Shelley to say that I would like to come to the Yew Tree next Wednesday too please (I don't have her number).

Cleo - I agree with Cath - we have missed you! You always have lot of wise advice for us all. Can't you tell your internet provider that we need you!!!

Rivka - I bet you look amazing! Have you got any duet music for us to play?

Em - I'm sorry you are feeling so low at th moment . I really hope you are OK.

Lisa - still resting your foot I hope?

How's everyone else?

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Good Morning Peeps

Cleo - Hi hun    good to hear from you we've missed you & looking forward to seeing you at the BBQ and or course the yummy pavlova can i get the recipe of you for that or is it a trade secret  

Sammij - It doesnt seem fair that you are being penialised for 'not' adding to the NHS    But it doesn't surprise me at all it certainly seems like you bang your head up against a wall getting any answers from them,  hope you have a lovely weekend hun and if you wanna chat just pm me 

Cath - Hows your cold -anybetter?

Tricksy - I bet 3 hours of ironing made your back ache    I hate ironing   

Rivka - glad you like your new 'do' i always feel better when i've had my hair done,  I'm sorry that you feel more confused after talking to Terry it must be so frustrating for you and can totally understand about getting obsessed about it all i was talking to Tricksy on ******** the other night and i was saying the same thing i just wish i could flick a switch and shut my brain off sometimes    

Loui - How are you feeling?  I hope your resting up are you at DH's parents now?

Spangle - How are you today have you thought anymore about the BBQ invite?

Well i am hobbling still and my foots still swelling up and i'm getting a bit impatient about it all now   but at least the sun is shining again today. 
Whats everyone up to this weekend?  We're got Steves mate round of Sunday for a BBQ so thats ok Steve will do the cooking  

lots of love
Lisa


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

I hope you are all enjoying this glorious weather. How is everyone tonight?

Emma, sorry to hear that you have been feeling low lately. I do worry about you. I wish there was a wand we could wave for all our dreams to come true. We are all here for you, should you ever need a chat, moan, cry, whatever.  

I just read an article about veggie men having lower sperm counts which I thought was quite interesting, although as with all things  is it to be believed? 

Veggie men 'find it harder to conceive'

"Men who eat even a modest amount of soya could find they have a lower sperm count, research has found.

A study led by Dr Jorge Chavarro from the Harvard School of Public Health in Boston suggests that men who eat half a serving of soya food a day have a lower concentration of sperm count than those who do not. Among men who naturally had a normal or high sperm count, soya was found to affect their sperm count even more, leading Dr Chavarro to warn they are "more susceptible" to the effects.

Published in the journal Human Reproduction, the study stated: "We found an inverse association between the consumption of soy foods and sperm concentration which was more pronounced at the higher end of the sperm concentration distribution and among overweight or obese men."

Sorry for the lack of personals tonight. I hope everyone is well. Looking forward to seeing you all soon.

Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Lisa - such a pain your foot is still swollen   hope the nice bbq and sunshine over the weekend takes your mind off things.

Sammij -   this is so unfair, I agree. But don't give up, I hope there's a way for it to work  

Tricksy - I hope that's ironing done for a long time now! 

Cathie - how's your cold?

Loui - how are you finding the 2ww? Hope you are not going too mad. Having everything crossed for you   I have some Diabelli duets I'm learning at the moment, and a few more duets in my other music books (I do buy a lot of music books  ). 

Em -   thinking of you.

Shelley - hope you're enjoying your weekend off.

Little Mo - how weird about veggie men, although I must say that most of my veggie male friends have 2 or 3 kids (except one who's single and the other who's wife doesn't want any). Is it just the eating soya, I mean, if you are veggie but don't eat soya is it better, I wonder?

Rivka x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you don't mind be butting in!

I just wanted to wish everyone at ISIS good luck!

I had lots of treatments at the clinic and think they're fantastic!  I was so relieved to find such caring people who were willing to keep treating us even though we bu$$ered up their stats with my useless eggs! 

Anyway, as you can see we've now moved on to donor eggs abroad (I post on the International board - Greece/Serum thread) with help from ISIS.

I have all my scans/bloods at ISIS but the donor and ET was in Athens.  The clinic we use is Serum - it's very much like ISIS and has FANTASTIC results!

The cons there, Penny is now in touch with Sarah at ISIS - Sarah and Fiona met her recently in Barcelona too.  Penny is an absolute saint and if anyone is considering using donor eggs abroad I would highly recommend her clinic.  (Hopefully you won't get to that stage and get a nice BFP from ISIS!)

Good luck to everyone,

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jess - congrats on your bfp. And thanks for the info on Serum. I'll have a look at that as we may consider donor eggs in the future. 

Rivka - your piano playing is going really well from the sounds of things. I found my trumpet the other day and it's not as seized up as I thought it would be. I think I've got some books with piano accompaniement as well as the trumpet bit so will try to find them and then get practicing. It's been a while. 

Julia - that's really interesting about the soya. I wonder if it counts for women too - though I'm an unusual veggie as I can't stand soya milk and a lot of the soya products.

Lisa - how's the foot today? And dh's back? At least you have this glourious weather to enjoy.

Tricksy - are you enjoying the stubble fields yet? They've harvested quite a few fields around us and I thought of you and Cropi enjoying the results.

Loui - hope you're having a nice time with dh this weekend and that the journey down was comfortable. 

Hello everyone else. Isn't this sunshine gorgeous? Thank heavens I don't have much chocolate to do at the mo or I'd be really   by now. I have a few things to do but they won't take long and can be done tomorrow evening when it's nice and cool again hopefully. I've taken on another night shift tonight (   ) to cover an emergency. This will be my first 5 day week at the day job in over 2 years   The money will come in handy though. Also been overcome by a fit of baking. I blame Masterchef as it always gets me in the kitchen trying things. Last night was scones (fruit and cheese) and this morning its bread. I'm also going to try a cheesecake later in the week as I've heard that Nigella has an amazing recipe. 

Must go and check on the dough......


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, mmmmmm cheese scones, fresh out of the oven, with melted butter all over..... mmmm!

Congratulations Jess on your BFP. That is great news and it is good to know when a clinic is nice with good results.

Morning everyone else. We are just deciding whether to cut the grass or go out, I think I favour the latter! Have a nice weekend everyone. (just got to pop down to Tesco and get some cheese scones now!  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Cathie - your baking sounds yummy, I hope you enjoyed it in the sunshine. How lovely you're picking up the trumpet again! If your piano accompaniament is easy enough for my beginner's level I would absolutely love doing some pieces with you! I may call you and ask about them, you got me all excited now  

Little Mo - hope you enjoyed your scones  

Jess - congratulations on your BFP, you've been through a lot and you so much deserve it. Thanks for the Serum info, we may need DE so will look at the web site.

Loui - hope you're having a nice weekend and being taken care of.

Lisa - how's your foot and DH's health?

Tricksy - you must have enjoyed riding today?

Em -   thinking about you.

Spent most of today doing a failed DIY job   decided I wanted to try re-grouting the bathroom myself while DH is away. Hah! Stiping the paint (I painted the tiled a few years back, trying to fight the mould) was sooooo hard, took me ages and still is not perfect, been on the phone to a friend to complain, then done some more. Couldn't re-grout at all, it's sooooo tough, didn't mange to get anything off. Tried to cement back some tiles which were loose, appears that they are all coming off! Managed to break a couple. By this point I was in tears on the phone to a very good friend who's a builder, telling him I just ruined my bathroom! He talked me through patching it up, and we discussed the option of him doing up the all bathroom (the tiles are coming off because the walls are plaster-board and they get the damp, hence the persistent mould!). It would be so lovely, he does amazing jobs. I so much want a nice bathroom ... Now only to convince DH  Well, after cleaning everything, it's at least not worse than it was before, and I managed to cement those tiles more or less straight. Phew! Then cleaned the house (I was hot and bothered anyway by that moment so it seemed sensible). What an exhausting day!!

At least tomorrow they promise another glorious day, so planning to make up for it. Going to the seaside tomorrow morning with SIL (probably Frinton or Walton, we need to decide), so this should be a relaxing day  .

Do you all find that the garden gets so dry now? If I forget to water one day, half the plants are ruined  

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend and not doing jobs you shouldn't atempt like silly me!

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys, hope that your all ok 

Just a quickie from me...We went to see Kylie last night at the O2 and she was amazing, we had a great night and a lovely meal up there before we went in. It was nice to go out together!! 

Blimey its hot again today   I love it, I wish that all of our summers were like this  

I ended up working all day Friday rather than for just a couple of hours as one of the guys computer has got a nasty virus (DO NOT OPEN ANY EMAILS FROM UPS!!!) and it took me all day to sort it out and even then I had to get Norton to help, left a little man remotely working on it when I left!!  It put all of my plans out as I had to go into town and collect my new show jacket and take a few bits back and I'd promised Si a home made curry. In the end I just managed to make his curry so all was not lost   My Dad came over yesterday morning and I dragged him to the show that I was meant to be competing in to watch my friend. She did really well and came first! Then obviously last night we went to see Kylie. Today I'm going to finish this and then go and clean the windows as they are do dirty, get showered and we are meeting some friends over at Maldon Park, never been there before so it should be nice. This evening I think that I'm gonig to give Cropi a bath and spend some time with her . I reckon she is probably pleased that she can't be ridden at the moment with this heat, we are going to go out tomorrow afternoon/evening and see how she goes, hopefully her back will be fully recovered.

Sorry for lack of personals, they take so long!

Rivka- hope your bathroom is ok...Cant you get the bathroom done as a surprise for when hubby comes home 

Lisa - Enjoy your bbq today hun, how is you foot 

Julia - Bet your finding this heat hard with you bump too?? 

Shelley - glad to hear that your having a great weekend

Cleo - Miss you hun, looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday

Loui - I've told Shell that your coming too. Do you know where the YT is?? 

Cath - Thank goodness your'e not making chocolate at the mo, that  would be almost impossible I would of though

Em - Don't be silly, we are here whatever.....I presumme that things have not improved with you and hubby Can you not take you and Ben away for a few day?? grab a cheap holiday somewhere and have a few days to think things over?? 

To all of the new girls too - Welcome to our thread. congratulations on your bfp and good luck with your next cycles  

Ok gotta go, the shower is calling and I need to get out in the sunshine and clean those blinking window!!

Catch up soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Feeling hot hot hot   Well the good news is i am not just limping......yeah!!!!  Its gradually improving but its still sore and swelling up by evening but its seems like the worse is behind me now.  Steves wound is gradually healing too so things are looking up   Just getting things ready for the BBQ later,  

I've got to tell you Steve has lost 21lbs in weight!!    I'm sooooooo proud of him he's done so well and i've lost 4lb (doesn't seem a lot compared to Steve does it  

Tricksy - Congratulations to your friend for coming 1st    Hope Cropi's back had improved, Glad you had a great time seeing Kylie where did you go to eat?  Have a lovely time over at Maldon i used to live over there a few years back its a lovely little town,  I lived near Madison Heights which is the bowling place near the park and that nice chinese buffet is in that building too if you and your friends fancy somthing nice to eat  

Cathie - Me and DH loved this series of celebrity masterchef, how did the scones and cheesecake go?  I would love to do a bit more cooking but i don't even own one recipe book    How are you feeling after your 5 day stint?  Is your cold better now?

Rivka - Wot a nightmare with your bathroom DIY    at least you had someone to talk you through and sort it out a bit i hate that when you try to do something and you end up with more of a job than you started with.  Have a lovely time at the coast today you deserve if after yesterday  

Loui - Hope those embies have bedded in and implanted for 9 months       Hope your taking it easy and DH parents are looking after you  

Julia - Hope your ok hun that was interesting about the vegetarian men - How's things with you are you  feelig ok?

Jess - Thanks for the info on Serum and congratulations,  I'm on Reprofits list at the moment but i will check out Serums website too.

Sam - How did the midwife appointment go - Hope alls well with you

Deb - Hope your doing ok hun  

Shelley / Cleo - Hi

Right i had better get on
Speak later
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Man my head is all over the place today - ds asked me if things were ok with dh and as he is 14 i thought he deserves for me to be honest and i explained how im unhappy and how i blame dh for not being able to give me another child - then ds blew me away by saying, 'im happy being an only child, i see how having a brother or sister sometimes makes life harder for my freinds and im happier without that'    what do you do with that statement - i was totally shocked  - i mean obviously i long for dh's baby and have been so worried about a sibling for B, but for him to say that - clearly B is aware that i cant stop trying just cos he said what he said but he really did surprise me. He is so mature as well, advising me on my marriage, it was like talking to another adult!!!!!

Soz to offload that on you - needed to get it off my chest!!

Be back later for personals
Love Emxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Another hot and sunny day, lovely! This morning me and SIL had a lovely time at Clacton beach before the crowds descended. I didn't get tanned but I don't mind as had a lovely relaxing time.

Tricksy - congrtaulations to your friend! Glad to hear Cropi's back is improving. Glad you enjoyed Kylie (she must be so energetic on stage!) and hope you had fun in Maldon. Can't do the bathroom as a surprise because next Saturday my bestest girl friend from back home is coming for a week (yeh!), also will need to decide on bathroom suite and tiles with DH - he will also have to live with them   But I spoke to him today and he said he's happy for us to to go for it so that's fine.

Lisa - congrtulations to you and DH for the weight loss! You don't really need to lose any, but because he had those health scares I'm really pleased he did lose all that weight. Did you check his cholesterol recently? I also like Maldon, especially looking at the big ships there, the old ones are wonderful.

Em -   you must be so proud of DS, him being so mature, you've done a great job of bringing him up. Will it now take off some of the pressure from you, that you know he is happy without a sibling? 

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow - what a hot weekend!
I've just come on here because I got too scared watching War of the Worlds on Beeb1!

Rivka - I'm so pleased you have your bestest friend over next weekend - have you made lots of plans? If you are free on Wed would you like me to pick you up to take you to the Yew Tree? It's no problem, you are en-route!

Tricksy - I bet Cropi will have really enjoyed her bath! Thank you for letting Shelley know that I want to come to the Yew Tree too! I think I have found it (it's at Gt Horkesley isn't it?).

Em - what a wonderful DS you have - and so mature! Wow! If I can bring children up to be half as thoughtful as yours I will be so proud!

Lisa - 4lb's is a great amount - you must be looking like Olive Oil now!!! I can't believe you don't have any recipe books!

Hello to everyone else! 

Feeling the ocasional AF pain now and then (which I also did on the previous 2ww's ( ). Each morning I wake up to me sub-conciously stretching my abdomen. I did this on the previous two cycles too and I just can't stop me doing it. It can't be good surely? I only seem to do it whilst on the 2ww 

Loui xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

sounds like we all had fab weekends - doesn't the sun makes a difference!!

just wanted to share this with you all

i had a response from Mid Essex PCT (covers Halstead - weirdly) and from reading through their criteria it looks like we may qualify for 1 NHS go.

basically thier criteria states that we can't have undergone more than 3 previous IVF 'fresh' cycles and as i have only udergone 1 'fresh' cycle - we may be in with a chance.....

now comes the scarier bit of trying to get a  referral - even the thought of asking my GP sends me in a spin as he is a right misery guts - but will be taking lee along as he is a bit more forthright than me!

i know i can't read too much into this but at least i may be in with another chance.

hope your all ok & enjoying this weather - everyone in Colchester town seems to be smiling today!!

sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say hi to you all - got back from my hols on the weekend but sadly haven't had a chance to catch up properly with the thread - I have had a read of the first week after I left but not this weeks so will come back on for personals later when I have caught up properly.
Hope all is well with you all though.
We had a lovely holiday and a really nice break (with lots of lovely vino and nice food which hasn't been so good for the waistline   ) so was feeling really relaxed till going back to work today but as they say all good things come to an end...
Anyway back on later,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone im back     have u all missed me ??

we had a fab time and this weather is amazing,it was abit stressfull when we set off in the camper van,because kia would not settle down and she kept trying to get under gregs feet when he was driving.but by the time we arrived at the camp site she was dead beat ,but she still did not settle,we was so worried about how she was going to be,but she was so good not excellent ,but we are so proud off her,so we are going to keep it up going out different places with her alot more,but we found out this weekend she hates pushchairs which is going to be a problem later on,but we will have to work on that to.so tonight greg picked me up from work with kia and we sat at the slug and lettuce for a bite to eat and i think we have got a new dog as she was excellent im so proud off her.
 the camp site was amazing and well looked after ,think me and greg may invest in a caravan,but we will have to wait and see with the money as there is more important things going on,so all in all it was very nice ,tock our minds off things alittle.
 really looking forward to seeing some off u guys on wednesday i will be there just after 5 ish ,so i will see u all there how many off us is there going to be?
oh and no AF still it is 37 days now,i did phone isis but sarah was in a meeting and did not phone me back,just dont understand whats going on,wish something would happen dont no if im coming or going.anyway hope u all had a fab weekend see some off u wednesday.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Rachel - glad you had a good holiday, you'll have to fill us in on it all when you come back down to earth!!

Shelley - sounds like you had a great weekend, keep it up with Kia, she will soon think that people are normal and it will get easier for her. Don't worry about the pushchair thing, as she gets braver then the pushchairs will not be as scary

Wednesday night.....

Shelley
Tricksy (be there just before 5.30)
Loui
Julia
Cleo

Anyone else?? 

We do need to book a date for our Xmas meal soon...don't know about anyone else but i've got 2 Christmas meals booked already and 1 jolly over to France for a booze run!!!   and got another 2 maybe 3 to fit in thats without seeing the family too!!! Doesn't have to be a Saturday night, can be Friday night or even Sunday lunch time


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

Are we just going to have the girls or partners aswell?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> Are we just going to have the girls or partners aswell?


For the Christmas meal Other halves as well I reckon......what do you think??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just done a long post and lost it .... but I agree, partners too would be good. Will do post again.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

so we will need somewhere pretty big.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

do we want finger food or a proper christmas dinner?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bringing lists forward time!!!! Just realised as well that I've lost my Charter VIP Member  not sure whats happened there 

25th August - Cath & Hubby Wedding Anniversary









5th August - Major Loui and Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary








Debs follow up appt at Bourne Hall <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F17%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th August - Our BBQ meet up at Julia's









15th August - Tricksy Follow Up with Gidon









16th August - Loui Birthday









22nd August - Sam2007 Midwife Appt   

23rd August - Spangle Hysteroscopy









21st August - Little Mo & Gordons 5th Wedding Anniversary









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt   

16th Septmeber - Rivka & Mr Rivka 8th Wedding Anniversary









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Rivka Appt at Reprofit in CZ   

7th May - Lisa's birthday










4th July - Rachels Birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]



BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 

Off to investigate my missing VIP status


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> do we want finger food or a proper christmas dinner?


Don't know?? what do others want??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thinking of Christmas meals whilst it's 30 degrees outside! I must be in Australia !!! With partners is a lovely idea - but sadly I won't be bringing DH 'cos he'll be in Iraq  . Anyone want to lend me their brother?!!! I won't be at the Meet on the 10th either because DH and I will be on holiday   - we haven't booked anything because we are waiting the outcome of this cycle first. Does anyone know of any good boutique hotels/wonderful B+B's in Cornwall? We just don't know where to start looking so all help will be gratefully received.

Rachel - glad you are back and you had a lovely holiday. I really appreciated your texts whilst you were away. Thankyou  

Sammy - that's great news that you may get a free go on the NHS. What a result!

Shelley - where did you go camping? Sounds like you hada wonderful weekend and I'm glad Kia also enjoyed it. Will she be with you on Wednesday? Looks like I might not be able to come on Wednesday now - we had 2 soldiers flown back with serious injuries today and I may only be able to visit them (in Birmingham) on Wednesday. I'll let you know tomorrow evening if that's OK?

Rivka - it was lovely to tals to you this evening. Thank you for keeping my spirits up!

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well apparently my yearly subscription ran out at the end of June, you would of thought that it just renewed itself wouldn't you?? Membership has gone up to £20 as well this year, still worth it for you guys though 

Erm Loui, sorry but its just not acceptable, we can give you one leave of absence but not *3*  and yes I have a brother but I would never ever put that one on you!!!!

Hope that you can come on Wednesday, it would be great to see you. I'm really sorry to hear that yet more of your boys have been badly injured and very sadly lost another one of our finest


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy -    

Loui xxx
ps. I'll try to re-arrange the visit for Thurs instead  . Don't want to be in your bad books again


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.marksteyhotel.co.uk/dining-and-events/christmas/festive-party-nights.aspx

Not the cheapest but how about something along these lines? First one that came up on Google 

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> ps. I'll try to re-arrange the visit for Thurs instead . Don't want to be in your bad books again


Didn't realise that you ever had


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was only teasing!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

have finally caught up with you chatty lot - DH is complaining he hasn't seen me all evening!

Lisa - sorry to hear about your foot while I was away - hope it is healing up nicely and you have been topping up your tan with this nice weather while you have been off.  Congratulations to Steve on his weight loss too - I won't recognise him when I next see him.

Tricksy - glad that Cropi has been getting better while I have been away.  Sounds a good idea about the Xmas meet but can't believe you have so much planned in your diary already!

Cath - sounds like you've been busy in the kitchen while I was away (and with the dogs).  Up for another dog walk soon?

Julia - please do come to the barbque - I am sure none of us mind about your bump and know that you are one of us and understand what we are going through.  That info on soya was really interesting too.

Loui - Congratulations on getting to PUPO    - sounds like this cycle has been a real emotional rollercoaster for you but I hope it is all plain sailing from now on and am praying for a BFP for you on test date    

Shelley -   so sorry to hear about your consultation with Gidon while I was away (although not hugely suprised that he has told another one of us to go for donor eggs - just hadn't expected it would be you after one cycle) and I hugely support you having another go first and getting a second opinion as I did although I also agree that keeping donor eggs in mind as a back up is a good idea too.  I have also had the AMH test but remember whatever the result (mine was 2.9 what was yours?), I was told by the Consultant at Essex and Herts it is an indication of your ovarian reserve and not the quality of the eggs so even if you get a couple of eggs from this cycle they may still be of good quality given your age.

Rivka - good news you have a consultation date in September - hope you are doing Ok at the moment with DH away.  I have PM'd you if you want to go for a run this week?

Sam2007 - how did it go with the midwife?  Any news on your scan date?

Liz - Faith sounds like she is getting into good shoes at a young age!

Spangle - glad your hystroscopy went well.  Not sure what to say about whether to go to your friend's barbque and would probably play it by ear myself and see how you feel on the day but these are normal understandable feelings and you are def not evil for having them and sending you a big   and remember you are a LOVELY person!

Emma - I loved the pictures of Dexter - he looks a real cutie.  Sorry you have been having a hard time while I've been away though   .

Cleo - you've been quiet while I was away - is the lap top still broken?

Sammij - glad that it is looking positive for your NHS funding - I was also worried about mine (I had two private goes before my NHS go for similar reasons to yourself) but sorted it in the end with this trust despite their policy - after all you pay your taxes and this postcode lottery with the differences in eligibility is really unfair.

Debs - how are you doing?  

Mwmm - welcome to the thread - I have pm'd you my thoughts about the ISIS and Essex and Herts as I have had IVF treatment with both clinics.

Rax - welcome to the thread too - well done on all that money you have saved with your private prescription and good luck with your cycle

Jess - thanks for the info about Serum and congratulations on your BfP - I think I have seen you post elsewhere and read that you found them really good and will bear it in mind if I go down this route - can I ask how much in total it comes to including the scanning at the ISIS per cycle?

Not sure who is compiling the list for the barbque on 10th but put me down to bring a pavlova again - glad we have sorted out a date.

Well that's all from me but forgot to say in my last post I read a really good book while I was on holiday called "Is your body Baby Friendly" by Dr Alan Beer which Rivka had given me (thank you Rivka) I would really recommend to any of you who has had recurrent unexplained IVF failure and/ or a history of miscarriage or chemical pregnancies/implantation failure.  As some basic tests at the Essex and Herts had showed raised Natural Killer cells I wanted to find out more and am now quite convinced that there is something in this given my own history and case examples in the book.  However although the recommended tx at the Essex and Herts is to go on a low dose steroid for my next cycle, I am wondering now whether it would be better to get the full range of the Chicago tests done as the book explained that having one reproductive immune issue can often be an indicator of other problems too and I don't want to be left thinking again after my next cycle that I should have tried something else as well if there are further problems (e.g. with incompatible DNA's for me and DH)- I know this will be expensive but am unclear if depending on the outcome of these test results it would change the recommended tx plan at all - when I get a chance I plan to ring Essex and Herts to get their advice on this, although Dr Beer acknowledged the ARGC in his book as a centre which runs programmes familiar with reproductive immunology (it also mentioned Care Nottingham - no suprise that the two centres in the UK with high success rates were noted, I guess) so I wont rule out a further consultation there depending on what they say.  Need to get my act together first though and work out a few questions.  Dr Beer also recommended trying a low dose steroid in a natural cycle for two months if certain NK cells are a problem before embarking on further IVF's which is something else I want to ask about.

Anyway time to go - sorry to anyone I have missed tonight or any important posts I might have missed while I was away - I'm a bit brain dead now!

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Well AF arrived this morning FIVE days late    the worse part was yesterday i even allowed myself to daydream about having a baby and that...........why do i torture myself    Well at least this way i will be on day 3 on thursday and i can get my menopause tests done then

Back to work tomorrow     My foots still swelling though  

Tricksy - You got me mixed up with Rivka its me who's anniversary is the 16th Sept and Reprofit appointment in April,  Other Halfs would be good for our Chrimbo get together i think but i can't get my head around thinking about Chrimbo yet   

Rachel - Glad you had a great holiday - have you got a nice tan?  Your right you won't recognise Steve i was looking at our holiday photos yesterday and he looks so much more healthier now.  That book sounds really interesting so will you put your next treatment on hold until you have these tests done?

Sammij- Sounds promising for the NHS funding and its a good idea to take Lee with you for backup when you approach your doctor i think it helps when you have someone with you if your docs a bit of a misery guts.

Loui - Hows things?  Whens your test day?  Sorry we won't see you on the 10th and you definately don't want to borrow my brother  

Rivka - Can i borrow that book please?

Cath - How are you hun?  Is your cold better now are you still on your 5 day work stint?

Shelley - Glad you had a good weekend away and Kia was so good.

Hi to everyone else 
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Thought I'd posted last night but came up to teh pooter this morning to find my post there waiting for me to hit the button  

Rachel - really pleased you had a nice time away. Def up for a walk soon. I'm tied up with things this week but will check when I'm free next as soon as I can find the diary. 

It does sound worth getting the tests done. I always have a nagging doubt that we've not been tested as thoroughly as we should have been before going to IVF - simply not enough funding on the NHS and new theories are coming out all the time. 

Loui - don't worry to much about the stretching. You're probably more aware of what you are doing so things you may not normally notice are niggling at you.

Tircksy - I think the Charter was self renewing but there were problems with it so they had to change it. Mine went through automatically on paypal but the membership still disappeared till I posted Tony about it when I got it back. Happened to a few people so that's possibly why it's changed. Wasn't it £20 last year? Could just be my brain disappearing though.....

Lisa -   you poor thing. I really wish our bodies wouldn't do that to us.    I'm ok hun, though my colds still here but I'm going to try to steam it out in a hot bath later. 

Shelley - what a good girl Kia is. You'll have to bring her on one of our walks soon. 

I know exactly how you feel about the lack of af. I think I got to nearly 60 days in the end and found that ISIS weren't bothered about calling back very quickly. Almost as if once tx is over (and they're not being paid) they aren't so fussed. I know the nurses are lovely but the aftercare does leave a lot to be desired in situations like this. Call them back if they've not called you. Fingers crossed it will come soon though.

Sammi - great that you could still get funding. It's frustrating that the rules are so different a few miles apart but it's nice to see a friend benefitting from the up side.

Can't stay long as I'm supposed to be looking up things to do with my nephew. Any ideas what I can do with a 13 year old boy for three days?

Just a thought about the Xmas do (Marks Tey hotel would be great for me as I could almost crawl home   ) what about Banquet 1408 since so many of us like going there? I had a quick look at their website and they have 2 private dining rooms that seat 30 and 50 respectively if we wanted somewhere we could talk unguardedly. It's not hugely clear about the cost so I may pop my head in next time I'm passing but the set party menu is £22 per head. Alternatively their main dining room is pretty big for fitting in large parties.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath- that banquet 1408 looks good - i dont normally like chinese but with everyones help im sure you can help me to choose a suitable veggie meal - so count me in.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Well, after losing the post last night I never got round to doing it again. Gordon stuck on a boring film and I ended up having a relatively early night.

Shelley, so glad that your weekend was good and that you are considering getting a caravan. One tip though, make sure you use it! We lost about £3k on our caravan over the 2 years we had it, and only used it 2 or 3 times. I am glad Kia was a good girl, but it does sound as though you and DH need to eat our more to train her to sit there nicely!

Tricksy, I think partners is a good idea, and Cathie, Banquet 1408 is a hit with me. The private dining room sounds like a great idea, as I am sure if we counted up there will be enough of us to fill it. Louie, sorry my brothers are taken (and I would not recommend them either!) but I am sure you are surrounded by lots of lovely men that could accompany you.  

Cathie, what sort of things does your nephew like doing? If the weather is good the open air pool at Brightlingsea is good, although the water is freezing and you may need to get in with him! There is loads on at the pics at the moment. Are there any medieval reinactment type things around? Boating at Dedham? Rollerworld? I am getting stuck now! Ask Emma, she knows all about what boys that age like.

Emma, how are you? Sorry I have not been in touch. I hope you are okay.

PiePig, it was nice to chat to you (briefly) the other night on ********. Glad you are okay and looking forward to catching up with you soon. I love the pics of France too, it looks lovely. 

Lisa, sorry to hear you have to go back to work   What a bummer! Still, the weather is meant to take a turn for the worse so it might not be that bad. Well done to Steve on the weight loss. It annoys me how men can lose weight so quickly! And well done on yours too!!

Tricksy, for the BBQ list, could you put me down for French bread, potato salad and crisps (I love my crisps at the mo!  ). We went out and bought a bigger BBQ at the weekend so let's just hope the weather is good for it. 

Rachel, glad you had a lovely holiday. How is your sister now? I hope she is okay.

I may not be able to come out tomorrow night   It is Gord's day in London and I usually collect him from the station and will have James too, so if I can arrange grandparent babysitters and get Gord to get the bus, I will be there. 

Have a nice day everyone. Hi and sorry to everyone I missed. Gotta run, meant to be clearing out the lounge as having new carpets fitted this afternoon.  Speak to you soon. xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> I was only teasing!


Thank goodness for that I was really worried  I have a habit of my gob engaging before my brain and it wouldn't be the 1st time I'd upset someone  I hope that you can make it but if not then I hope to see you soon, we'll have to do a reckie to Banquet to check out the food for our Christmas meal 

Rachel - not sure if you've seen the food list but Cleo is already bringing a pavlova and it is huge!!! Is there anything else you want to bring instead??

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 
Julia - French Bread, Potato Salad & Crisps

Lisa - I'll amend the dates list later. So sorry about AF hun   shame you can't come tomorrow, I'll miss you........  or you could drive up to us, make your foot sore and swollen again and then have another week off!!!

Julia - Could you not bring James with you Was really looking forward to seeing you

Gotta dash, just popped on while at work as I was worried I'd upset Loui 

ps I had a works do last Christmas at Banquet and the food was gorgeous, no entertainment though and we had 2 tables of about 10.....if that helps. was lovely and we found their Kareoke machine


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just quickly popping in to say hi and to send you all lots of love


xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Rachel,

The money we paid Serum was:

1500 euros for the donor
1500 euros for drugs in Greece & donor's drugs
2000 euros to Serum for procedures (ED/ET/sperm freezing/scan etc)

We then paid £35 for progesterone blood tests and £35 for HCG tests - we did 3 of these (you don't have to and can prob get these via NHS)

Scan at ISIS - £125 at 7 weeks

The flights were in July and last minute so were about £160 and the accommodation was 100 euros per night - we only stayed 2 night this time (one night each as we went separately!)

You can buy any drugs really cheaply in Athens - you just ask at the pharmacy - no prescription needed!!!!  

If you want any further info, the fabulous consultant is Penny Abatzi - email XXXXXXXX - mention ISIS and me!! The clinic is closed in August.

I can't recommend them highly enough! Another ISIS girl has had a BFP from there today too!

Good luck - hopefully you won't need the donor route!!

Love Jess xxx

*Email removed by dakota


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig,hello my sweetie how ru doing?good luck for ur appointment tomorrow,make sure u have all the questions ready that u need to ask,ru off work tomorrow?we are meeting up for a bite to eat tomorrow nite do u fancy meeting us?welll hope ur ok.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

jess,hi there,sarah palate told us about the clinic in athens and that isis where going into talks with conbining the two together for people who want to go abroad but find it hard having scans ect,but she says that they are really good,so if it comes to it and we end up going abroad thats were we will go i think.thank u for all ur info on it though.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Shelley

Em texted me today about tomorrow night...I am working, finish at 17.30 so depending on what time you are getting together then I may be able to make it.

had my 2nd in charge boss round today asking how long my appointment would be tomorrow!  told him I had no idea but as its outpatients i'll probably be in the waiting room at least an hour!  have printed off some journal articles to take with me about the effect of hydros on IVF outcome, so hopefully i'll he'll agree that i should get it removed, then i just have to persuade him to do it sooner rather than later.

how are you?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

piepig,
      yeah not to bad seem to be coping with it all now,but just wish my periods would start,i spoke to sarah at isis today and she is going to talk to either gidon or kadva on friday and they may sugest i take something top start them,not sure if doing something like that is a good thing.it would be lovely to see u tomorrow if u could make it think most of us will be there for about 5:30 shame u cant sneak off work abit early,really hope tomorrow goes well i will be thinking off u hunny.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Really quick as have to get my head down (I have a 5.30 start tomorrow). I'm hoping that with such an early start I may be able to make the Yew Tree at 5.30 - but it is only a vague possibility as I have to visit NW Shropshire and Birmingham tomorrow. So please forgive me if I don't turn up.

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa- just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your first day back at work tomorrow    

May see some of you ladies tomorrow, but had a poorly tummy all evening so wont know til tomorrow if im ok - have spoken to Deb and we hope to travel up together - only problem i have is having to get home for Dex as dh and ds are not here  

Night night x


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello there!

Rachel - glad you had a nice holiday, and looking forward to our catching up (oh, and running too  ) - I actually went running this morning because it was too hot all previous week in the evenings.

Lisa -   sorry about AF, it's such a bummer, I always get my hopes high too. Hope you first day back at work goes okay.

Loui - so sorry about your latest soldier   this is all so sad. Hope you are not working too hard now with all those visits, and taking care of yourself (PUPO, remember?).

Shelley - glad they are going to sort you out if AF doesn't arrive, don't worry about getting the meds, I had to take this type of meds a few times in my teenage years because I would have very erratic periods and could go months without one  

Debs - hope you are okay?

Em -   shame about your bad tummy, hope you feel better soon.

Cathie - it must be nice to have your nephew around for the weekend, hope you find things to do that you all enjoy.

Tricksy - you are such a popular girl, I haven't got anything in my diary for Christmas   Let's have something for partners too, this would be nice. 

Little Mo - what colour and type of carpets are you having? Clearing is such hard work - I hope you are not lifting anything!!  New carpets are lovely, I so much enjoy ours. 

Liz - hope you and Faith are well.

Sam2007 - did you already have your scan?

Sammij - it looks very promising about the NHS funding. It really seemed unfair otherwise, so hope it'll all fall into place.

This is getting late now, where did the evening go ... Night night.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone want a 13 year old boy for the day? He's driving us potty. He can't even open a bottle of milk without needing to ask how. I took him to see Batman yesterday as we couldn't find anything else he fancied doing (other than watching endless basketball matches on sky) and he didn't even enjoy that very much (I thought it was fab). The only time he's interested in getting off the sofa is to come for a walk with the dogs or if I say I'll pay him to do something   Looking forward to him going home tomorrow. I guess we were spoilt with his elder brother who is v mature and independent minded so was a real help.

Julia - thanks for the ideas. Honey says boating at Dedham sounds fun - mainly as that's exactly where she swam off the other day  

Loui - hope today isn't too stressful for you.  

Debs - lovely to see you popping in. 

Tricksy - is Cropi still improving? You must be looking forward to the stubble fields. There are loads around here now and still a few more waiting to be harvested.

Shelley - have they given you a cut off date before they'll try to bring af on? It sounds like they might have learned from my case after all as I was fobbed off until it was gone 8 weeks after the abandoned tx.

Have fun at the Yew Tree tonight everyone. If Josh doesn't perk up a bit this afternoon I may sneak out and join you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a nice day. This is just a quickie, I am not sure if I will be able to make it this evening. I don't have anyone to look after James and don't want to bring him as he does not like sitting still very much! Gordon will be home at 6.30ish so I may be able to make it for dessert. I will text one of you to see whether you are still there and try and make it along then. We went recently to the Yew Tree and I had tagliatelle with strips of beef which was gorgeous (on the specials menu) and chocolate, fruit and nut dessert with thick cream which was gorgeous, all gooey and melting, lovely!! Will definately try and make it otherwise I will get food envy, if nothing else!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,debs cant get there till 6:30 aswell so dont worry think we will still be there see what the others say maybe we will hold off ordering till u guys get there!!!!!!!!would love to see u again.xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - just a quickie to say i dont think i will make it to the yew tree after all   im so sorry (especially to Tricksy for typing out the directions for me and Debs)

The last 3 nights i have slept really badly and as you know yesterday i had a bad tummy, really really wanted to come but would hate to pass anything onto you guys - i hope you have a fab time.

Love Em x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

em,its a shame u cant come would have been nice to see u,well take care and see u soon.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I could not make it this evening. I have just picked up Gordon. I am half tempted to come along to see if you are still there but I am too knackered   Emma, sorry to hear you are still not 100%. I hope you feel better soon, and hope everyone had a lovely evening tonight. What did you all have to eat? You are gonna make me soooo jealous!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you ladies at the pub are having a good chin wag and stuffing yourselves silly.  Wish I could be there.

I did post after my midwife appointment last week but very frustrating my post froze in mid send and I lost it.  Just couldn't face posting again.  Anyway everything went OK but it really was just a chat.  So unfortunately my pregnancy has still not been confirmed and I still don't even have a scan appointment.  Midwife said she would chase this for me which she did.  She phoned me the next day and said my regular consultant was away on holiday (hence the delay) and would I like to switch consultants to speed things up a little.  Of course I said yes but here I am still waiting.  How different things were last time round when I had had 4 scans by now (10 weeks ish).  

Loui - When is test day?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Rachel - I had all the Chicago tests done at the ARGC.  So glad I did because although the only thing that came up positive was the raised natural killer cells), I did get some sort of peace of mind from it.  I too was terrified that something had been missed and that because of this I would never be able to get pregnant.  It was expensive though - somewhere around £1000.

Cath - Do you have a plan now?  I may have missed how things stand for you now treatment wise.

Sammi - I think that is really terrible if you can't now have IVF on the NHS.  Sounds promising though.

Lisa - Hope your foot is better now.

Shelley - Was it the IVF which mucked up your AF?

Little mo - You really don't have long to go now do you (maybe it doesn't feel that way to you).  How are you feeling?

Rivka - Have you learnt anymore about the Trisomy 22?  It must be very frustrating having to wait till September.

Hi to everyone else, not forgotten you just being moaned at for not helping out in the kitchen .

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - I have to send my appologies too - I have only just got back home and tbh I'm really tired from today. Hope you had a lovely time .

Sam2007 - I'm so sorry that you are being messed around so much. I hope you get the best possible news. It's great that you feel you can talk to us    . I test early next week (don't want to give a specific date out just yet).

Shelley - I really hope AF comes SOON so that you can get into your new and improved IVF regime  What did you decide to do with the ARGC appointment in the end?

Cath - I hope you had a better day with your nephew. Perhaps next time he comes you can get him to research things to do on the internet - so that he unglues himself from Sky and saves you the stress of planning activities! I suggested that to my 13yr old neice and 11 yr old nephew - and they decided not to come in the end - (phew - but I don't really mean it - I love being with them). They are much more motivated to do things with me when I visit them at their home.

Em - I'm sorry you are still feeling under the weather  .

Little Mo - sorry you couldn't make it tomight either  .

Rivka - wow - you are up late! I'm glad you love your house's new look what with the new carpets, bathroom tiles and wall paint! You have been really busy lately!

Jess p - thank you so much for all the infomation on Serum. It's really useful stuff.

Hope everyone else is well?

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Not long been home. We had a lovely evening, Cleo, Shelley, Debs and I had a good old chin wag and caught up. It seems like ages since we all got together. Cleo still is without internet but enjoying her break from work   

The food was ok...they have scaled down their menu quite a bit and I was not 'excited' by anything to be honest. My dinner was nice (chicken cesear salad) but I wouldn't go rushing back. Cleo and I said on the way back that maybe next time we could meet at the Ardleigh Crown?? its right on the A12 at Colchester and more central for everyone?? It would be nice if we met up omce a month or something and if you can make it then it would be good?? 

Gotta fly, sorry really need to get some bits done  

Lots of love to everyone

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
sounds like those of you who went had a good time at the Yew Tree - I completely didn't click it was tonight as I hadn't caught up with the thread yesterday but hope to check out the Ardleigh Crown with you when you go next.

Lisa - I still have Rivka's book but will pass it on to you when I next see you - I need to hang on to it for another week until I have spoken to Essex and Herts about whether they consider it worth me having further tests done (if the tx remains the steroid there may not be much point) and I want to have it handy so I sound like I know what I am talking it about but when I was reading some of the case examples it kept reminding me of many people I have met on here and the book talks about a whole range of immunology issues which could be at play.  Anyway if nothing else it is really interesting.

Cath - Banquet 1408 sounds a good suggestion for the Xmas do.  I would be in the same dilemma if I had my 13 year old nephew coming to stay so have no suggestions sorry - what's the world coming to if he didn't enjoy batman!

Julia - thanks for asking about my sister - she is doing OK at the moment though and has now finished her chemo - her radiotherapy is due to start in a couple of weeks so she is away at the moment at Euro Disney with my neice and her husband having a well deserved break from it all.  Hopefully her radiotherapy won't have such bad side effects when that starts.

Tricksy -  you are right - brain was not engaged when I offered to bring a pavlova again and can bring something else.  Put me down for a few veggie sausages and a cheesecake.  I am confused though of the location of the meet (again post holiday brain not doing well!) - is it still at Julias?

Jess - thanks for that info about Serum - I am hoping that I wont need to go down the donor egg route but if my next IVF go doesn't work I may well get in contact with Serum now and will get Penny's contact details of you then - I am on the waiting list as a back up at Reprofit but that's not till May 09 and I'm quite impatient!  I can't believe the Greek pharmacies don't need a prescription for the drugs though!

Shelly - I was glad to read you are feeling better about things at hope that AF starts naturally soon - here is a little AF dance:
           

Debs - hope that your appointment went well today    and I think it was really good you have gone prepared with your research.

Loui - sorry to hear about your soldier too.  How are you feeling being back at work?  Also when is your test date?  Are you planning to test early?  Also I meant to say as I am guessing that your DH is still away in the week if you want to meet up at any point after work (for some company or a dog walk again) let us know - it must be especially hard while you are on the TWW.

Sam2007 - glad your appointment with the midwife went well but hope that your scan date comes though soon - must be pretty frustrating for you.  I hadn't realised you had the Chicago tests done - as I have had some basic tests done (including some of the NK cells of which two came up above the normal range) I am just unsure if it is worth getting the full range done -  can your remember did they include testing your joint DNA profiles/compatability and what else did they include? (dont worry if you can't remember) I am unsure if it is worth getting them all done or not, but obviously if they do throw something else up that can be treated it may be worth it.

Rivka - lovely to see you today for the run - Choccy wolfed down his tea and then has slept all evening since I got back!

Anyway that's all from me,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had a lovely time at the Yew Tree. Can't wait to see you all at the BBQ!

Sam2007 - must be so frustrating for you without a scan, I'm   that eerything is okay though and should be as you had DD recently and that was all right. Hope they sort you out with a scan though soon. Haven't found much more about the trisomy 22 yet, only that there are mnay options of why this could happen ...

Loui - hope your visit to the soldiers was okay and that you're taking care of yourself. Yes, the carpets and hall paint are great, in the bathroom I didn't manage to do much good but decided we need to have it professionally done anyway at some point as there's a lot involved.

Em -   hope your tummy feels better soon.

Lisa - yes, I forgot to say that I'm passing the book on because I didn't find in it any case that resembles mine, so hang on to it after Rachel is finished. How's your foot?

Cath - did your nephew perk up today? It's a difficult age I guess, especially for boys, I remember two of my friends boys at that age were permanently glued to the computer (both grew up to be lovely young men in their early 20s so there's hope!).

Tricksy - doesn't sound like you had a very exciting meal, but must have been good to catch up.

Rachel - it was lovely to run with you (and Chocy!) today and catch up. Cochy is a sweetie, even though he thought my patio was the loo  

Debs - how did your appt go?

Shelley - hope AF is on her way very soon so you can get started.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - sneeking on at work  

Tricksy, Cleo, Debs and Shelley - glad you all had a lovely time last night all though im sorry that the food wasn't great, thats a shame! Still sorry i missed it though.

Little Moo moo  - not surpirsed you were feeling tired last night, you are pg after all   

Rachel - good to read that your sister is doing ok at the moment and lovely to hear she is off on a holiday - so how far did you and Rivka run yesterday? i couldnt run to the end of my garden and its not very big   

Loui - hope you are ok during the 2ww  

Cath - sounds like you have a "normal" teenager staying with you...........i blame the hormones!

Debs - hope you are ok hunny as i know that your appointment didnt go as you had hoped - sending you big hugs    

Im feeling a little better today thanks, got very upset yesterday as i had my little half sister over to stay on tuesday and when i dropped her off to my dad she was playing with my two half brothers and my dad said "i bet you wish you had had three children dont you?"        didnt help improve my day i can tell you - was in tears driving home  

Sorry for moaning..........again!

Also meant to say that im not sure dh and i can make the 10th cos we are looking after a freind of ds's while his parents go away - am thinking i may leave them to look after themselves for a few hours which i dont mind - just dont know if they will look after dex enough - get 2 14yr olds together and they dont have a brain celll between them   will discuss it with ds and dh - really really want to be there.

Best get back to work - will do more personals later
Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, you are more than welcome to bring them along. Do you have a Wii or anything that would keep them entertained? James would love to have bigger boys here to play with. Otherwise I will arrange for James to go to my mum and dads as I am sure he would be bored with so many "grown ups" round. Let me know, they are more than welcome. Would hate for you to miss it.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

Shelley, Tricksy and Cleo was lovely to see you all yesterday, really think we should all get together like that more often, nothing formal just whoever can make it.  i'm always happy to head over to colchester if i'm free.

Em - sorry you couldn't make it yesterday, was looking forward to natter.  hope the early night did some good and you are feeling better.  will miss you on the 10th if you can't make it.

My appointment yesterday didn't go as well as i'd hoped, was a bit naive really thinking it would be straightforward and he'd agree to remove the hydro asap so we can cycle again.  as it turns out he doesn't believe the hydro exists despite bourn seeing it on all their scans, so he's insisting i have an HSG first to investigate, which as you all know means even more waiting.  We were hoping to squeeze a cycle in before christmas but now thats looking unlikely.  I am trying to console myself with the hope that maybe when we go to bourn next week we can get them to send over all the evidence of the hydro and that will be enough to convince to skip the hsg and get straight on with the lap.

still enough about me and all my whinging.

how are all you lovely ladies. I am definately back now so will be keeping up from now on, but i hope you don't mind if I don't read back and catch up on all i've missed cos i'm just far to lazy    

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - hunny its just good to have you back - so dont worry about looking back on posts. As i said yesterday im so sorry that you have had this set back, just when you think you can start thinking about cycling again and this happens. I just   that Bourne can past the info over so you dont need to go through the hsg and can cycle again before christmas - thinking of you  

Julia - thanks for your very sweet offer - will discuss it with dh and ds hunny  

Tricksy - thanks for your messages today, hope you are ok  

Lisa - thanks for your pm, sorry that you are still having some pain with your foot - and i meant to send you a big hug for af coming     gets your hopes up dosent she  

Rivka - how you doing hunny?? xx

Shelley - hope you are ok, any sign of af?? xx

Right i must dash - gotta clear up the kitchen from dinner  

Love from me


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

sorry have been not here this week but have been at our branch in Stowmarket and cannot access t'web - ggrrr!!  also after driving via A12 & thats a mare in itself  -am too cream crackered to log on!  sorry

good to see all well with everyone, just wanted to pop my head in and say 'hi'!!

also have my GP appt for monday to see about this ivf funding - am dreading it to be honest as i hate going to my GP as he is a misery guts and i always feel a nuisance.

like debs - i will try and be better at posting- but i always have to rush off as this is hubby 'slaptop and his emails are are soooo important and have to be checked every minute!!!!

big   to everyone

xsam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Debs - I think it is very worrying for all of us when you hear that one doctor doesn't trust another.  What does that tell us about doctors.  Or is it just that they weren't take your word for it and want to see proof.  So sorry anyway about the set back.

Rachel - I really don't know what tests I had done (not sure I ever did).  It was a very long list though but they were all done from my blood samples and dh took no part.

Well today I phoned my local hospital to ask if I had been booked in for a scan yet.  No was the answer but they gave me a date there and then - 11th August.  I think I was supposed to get a scan and consultant appointment together  but I am fed up of waiting for that.  So at least I have a date now even if I will be 12 weeks by that time.  Am a bit worried though as have now got to the stage where I feel totally normal.  Maybe this is normal but maybe it is a bad sign.  My scan is just a few days before we go away on holiday so if a problem is picked up then I can see us having to cancel yet another holiday.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam - I will be keeping my fingers crossed that all is fine on scan day.  I don't know how you've managed to wait this long, I would have paid for a private scan ages ago.  I hope the feeling normal is just cos your body has adjusted to being pregnant and that all is fine


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Debs -   sorry about the hold up, isn't that a pain! I should think you could get all the evidence from Bourne, surely? Good luck with it  .

Sam2007 - thinking about you and   everything is fine. Like Debs I think you are so patient, I'm impressed. Do you feel like you felt with Amy? Having said that, every pg is different, so even if not all should be okay  .

Em - thanks for asking about me   it's a bit difficult sometime as I miss DH, but my best friend from back home is coming to stay with me for a week on Saturday so she'll cheer me up. Then a few days after she leaves I go to see my mum and dad so that's good.

Rachel - thanks for coming to see Mama Mia with me and for the lift  

I had such a lovely evening, Rachel and me had a good natter and then saw Mama Mia, I love Abba music (now I want a CD!) and at least there was one fanciable man there (you'd be shocked to know that for me it's neither Colin Firth nor Pierce Bronsnan but Stellan Skarsgård  ). So feeling all young and fun again, like before IF and m/cs and all that c**p ...

Good night ladies! I've gone to look up other films with Stellan   

Rivka x

PS Checked and he was in Breaking the Waves, how could I forget? It is quite a shocking film and I wouldn't reccommend it easily, but he was not bad either in there   Ok, off to bed, work tomorrow!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

rivka said:


> at least there was one fanciable man there Stellan Skarsgård


     Rivka, I'm shocked at you!!!! He certainly is not my cup of tea but hhhmmm give me Pearce Brosnan anyday....preferably all day....and night   now he is sexy and I could get very down and dirty with him   

Gotta dash, sneaked on at work!! catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I have Colin Firth then if the other two are taken?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Tricksy - I enjoyed shocking you  But I do think Stellan is extremely sexy. I have a thing for Scandinavian men, one of my teenage crushes was Bjorn Borg  

Cathie - So we have it all settled then! Just need to let the men in question know, small matter


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - not to mention our dh's! Glad you're ok. Sorry I've not been in touch much. I don't know where the time is going at the moment. I can't believe you've not been converted to Abba before. Maybe we should go to the Marks tey hotel thing at Xmas then with it's Abba entertainment. I'm contemplating popping to see Mamma Mia one afternoon soon now that I know the cinema in Braintree is cheaper then.

Debs - I hope you get teh dilemna of your hydro sorted soon.

Sam - please try not to worry about feeling normal. It's not that long since you had Amy so it's probably just your body is used to being pregnant now so isn't fighting. Sending you lots of   and  

Will come back on later to finish personals. Did another nightshift last night and only just coming round. I took my nephew back before hand (why don't teenagers wash? - hot car + smelly boy =   ) ) and it's a relief to have him gone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Cathie - I would love Abba entertainment for Xmas! Well I always liked Abba, that's why I wanted to see Mama Mia. Glad your nephew is gone, he certainly was trying your patience  .


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

internet still down and likely to be for another week or so   Its so frustrating11 Sat in my friends garden on her computer so i can catch up with you all.

I'm enjoying my hols but they're going too quickly!!

Shelley, Tricksy and deb was really good to see you all the other night.


Loui - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad!!

Someone will need to text me times for the bbq.

Love to all and i'll try and keep in touch when i can!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> Can I have Colin Firth then if the other two are taken?


Cath - hands off - I WANT HIM  

Be back later for personals


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, no squabbling girls, I am sure you can share! Personally, I am more than happy with my DH and would not even look at another man (and if you believe that you will believe anything  )

Emma, it was lovely to see you today. Thanks for helping me choose a hat. DH did not like the red shoes so as you suggested I shall be wearing them to our BBQ!! PLEASE come next week, it won't be the same if you are not there!!

Does anyone remember what time the BBQ is next week? Did we arrange a time? What time would suit everyone? I am really looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Cleo, we miss you too - hurry up and get back online!!

Sorry for lack of personals. I hope everyone is okay and has a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo said:


> What time would suit everyone?


I can come over whenever.....though dragging John out of bed might prove difficult!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Eveing Everyone, no personals tonight I'm afraid....I can't be spending an hour doing them!!! 

Well I've had a good and bad day. Good because work was good, only there for 4 hours and it went by in the blink of an eye, been out for a fantastic ride on Crop this afternoon, after her appauling behaviour on Tuesday I was not looking forward to it much but she was an angel, we did lots of cantering (no stubble around us yet....but it won't be long!!) and she was really good. Only one sticky moment where a deer scared her and she zoomed off to the right resulting in my boobs falling out of my bra!!!    Not so good because I was a gnats wisker away from having a row with my Mum, she is peeing me off so much at the mo. A real quick rundown is.....my brother moved back home a month ago and she has been a bit funny since, she doesn't ring me, if terse on the phone and being funny about looking after Amber. I don't ask her to have her very often, normally just for holidays and the occasional overnight at a weekend if we are away but I asked her today if she would have her on 6/7th September as we are at a wedding and staying overnight.....she said yes but as long as she was not asked away for the weekend with her friend    I said ok well let me know as I'll have to cancel the hotel room (and lose £160  ) she has not been asked yet so why can't she just say that she'd go the weekend before or the weekend after. Ever since my brother moved in she has been funny and its really getting to me. I know that we are going to end up having a row soon  

Does anyone know anyone who does dog sitting ie Amber going to stay with them Amber is not good with other dogs and going in the kennels is a big no no, she is too spoilt and sensitive and being 12 1/2 she just wouldn't handle it?? I need to sort out an alterative as we are going away in October for a week so need to sort something out.

Thanks guys, sorry for the waffle  

Julia - I can do anytime, shall we make it 1ish?? 

Gonna nip off but I'll be lurking about tonight.

Have a good weekend everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> DH did not like the red shoes so as you suggested I shall be wearing them to our BBQ!!


Little Moo Moo - you need to tell him about "red shoes, no knickers" maybe he will change his mind then!   - was lovely to see you too - its never long enough though 

Tricksy- im sorry that things are difficult with your mum - could you talk to your brother or do you think he is the problem/cause?? - i wish i could help out with your doggie too - not sure how that would go down with our pup though 

Cleo - miss you too hunny 

Rivka - good to hear you are keeping yourself busy hun - when is dh back?? xx

Lisa - are you ok sweetie? did you get to have your test yesterday?? is it done by bloods on day 3 and another day in your cycle, not sure how it works - hope you are all right 

Cath - you got the house back to yourself now then? hope you have recovered from your nightshift hun xx

Sam - i ditto what Cath says, hope you are ok 

Must dash - will try to get on later
Love Em
Has anyone heard from Spangle? i hope she is ok.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy- im sorry that things are difficult with your mum - could you talk to your brother or do you think he is the problem/cause?? - i wish i could help out with your doggie too - not sure how that would go down with our pup though


Em - my brother is the problem, he has like a sven ghalli (not sure how you spell it properly) effect over her and it happens everytime my brother is around....I just get dropped and get to pick up the pieces when he's been a pig to her.....I'm really not sure how Amber would get on with a puppy, she doesn't like other dogs and she doesn't care how big they are!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Tricsky -   so sorry about this situation with your mum, it does sound tricky... Can't you just ask her directly to go for her weekend not when you go, because you've already booked? Mayb she wouldn't mind? I would have loved to look after Amber but I'm at work most days ... But I'd be happy to take her for walks if that helps.

Cleo - good to hear from you too, we miss you! At least we'll get to catch up on the BBQ   tell those broadband people we can't do without you, so they should hurry up!

Cathie - hope you're recovering after your night shift, and lovely to get the grumpy teenager off you.

Little Mo - sounds like you and Em had a good time. A girl I know at work wrote a poem about enjoying her red shoes, so I should get a copy for you   

Em - you can have Colin Firth any day, as long as you're not having Stellan I don't mind  

I'm happy to come anytime for the BBQ, 1-ish sounds good Tricksy, I think.

Had a nice time after work today, went to my friend for a good chat and playing duets on the piano, we also played some solos for each other, it was lovely.Then spent more than 2 hours on the phone to mum and dad and than sis  . Good thing I'm seeing them in a couple of weeks, we do natter  so  Tomorrow morning SIL is coming over and we'll go shopping together, then my friend is arriving in the evening. Maybe I should drag her to see Mama Mia again?    (just kidding)

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Rivka


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd pop on and say hello, Hello

All ok here, Isaac, Dan and I have all got colds. Good luck to every1 cycling, thinking of u all.

Love as always 

Jo xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a me post. I think it's over for us. It's day 10 post-ET (or 15 post EC) and yesterday I started spotting. MY AF usually precedes in the night after that, but this morning there was nothing there. I allowed myself to get my hopes up, and then I had to wipe myself (sorry - tmi) and there is more light brown - very light, not even flow. It could be spotting, but AF pains indicate she is on the way perhaps. Surprisingly DH and I are OK about it (we have more immediate concerns, i.e. him going to Iraq in a few weeks, so may be the scaryness of that is re-focussing our brains.)

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   really   that it's just implantation bleeding and not a full af.  

Tricksy -   what a pain your brother sounds. I'd offer to take Amber but if she doesn't like other dogs she wouldn't have much fun with my two. Happy to try to introduce them if you want to give it a try. I can give you the details of a woman in our village who takes dogs in as a less formal kennels but she has a lot of dogs around. She does have some that aren't very sociable and lets them out on their own rather than with the others. Let me know if you want her number.

Em - could we share Colin? I don't have much free time so it might work out ok......   

Rivka - sounds like you're having lots of fun at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is ok. My right hand is playing up a bit at the mo so I'm trying not to type too much (it keeps cramping up and my forefinger bends over if I do too much). I'll go to the docs next week if it carries on. It's a pain as I have lots of housework to do today. Dh is out at Jimmy's Farm so hopefully he'll be having a profitable morning. I always work much quicker when I'm on my own. We have some v old friends (dh known them since primary school) coming tonight and tomorrow so pub dinner tonight and big bbq (weather allowing) tomorrow. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, I too hope that it is implantational. Please try and keep positive   Sending you lots of hugs. It sounds quite a stressful time for you and DH at the moment.     to you both.

Cathie, ouch, your finger sounds painful. Hope it resolves itself. Your weekend sounds fun, hope you have a good time with your friends. 

Tricksy, your brother sounds like a nightmare, but sounds like your mum would do anything for him. It is a shame that your relationship with her deteriorates when he is around though. Aww, we would have Amber but I have never had a dog before, and with 3 cats I think they would clear off! Also I might be a bit busy in October when you are away.

Rivka, I could not resist the red shoes. They are not very practical but they were a bargain at £20, and Emma quite rightly said that for that price it was worth holding on to them in case I ever get the chance to wear them.   I am terrible with shoes, I love them! (although everything has spread including my feet, so wearing flip flops constantly at the moment!)

Jo Jo, good to hear from you. Hope those colds shift soon. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Rachel - Hows work?  Any news on the tests that you want done?

Loui - I hope and   its implantation - when do you test?    Poor you and DH you must be worried sick about him going away  - Positives flying there was to you hun    

Cathie - What do you think you've done to your finger?  Hope its better soon - Sounds like you've got a great weekend coming up have a great time  

Rivka - Sounds like your gonna have a great weekend too with friends - have a great time,  Mamma Mia's great isn't it........I've seen it twice now     I enjoyed it just as much the 2nd time.

Em - Hi hun - yes i had my blood tests done on Thursday but not sure when i'll get the results back .........bit worried as you can imagine - hows little Dexter?  Glad you had a nice time on Friday with Julia   

Julia - I luuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvvvv shoes!!  Unfortunately i have to wear flats at the moment, can't wait to see your red ones next week - Are you feet starting to swell now?

Tricksy -    Sorry i cant help out with Amber as my cat would not be happy   

Jo - Good to hear from you - hope all your colds go soon

Sam - I'm sorry you've got this wait for your scan, you are so patient i think i would be going mental by now - hope your ok hun and things start moving quickly for you soon  

Sammij - Good luck with your appointment on Monday - hope its good news for you 


Well i went back to work on Wednesday but my foots still sore and swollen by the end of the day feeling fed up with it   so i can't even go out for my walks just feel really inactive and worried that my back will start playing up cos i'm so inactive, DH is still off i think he might be going back week after next according to the nurse,  Good news is DH has lost another 2 LB this week and i've lost 1LB which we're quite pleased about cos we had a major pigout at our BBQ last weekend  

Got a busy weekend - hope everyone else is having a good one
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Loui -   like the others I am   that this is implantation bleeding, hoping and thinking of you two. This is such a hard time for you anyway, sending you both much love.

Cathie - that finger sounds painful, do you think you twisted it or something? Hope you didn't overdo it with the housework. You must be having fun with your friends, sounds lovely.

Lisa - well done for you and DH losing more weight! How do you do it?! Enjoy the BBQ, you deserve it. Poor you with the foor still sore. Can you do some physio exercises for your back if it starts playing up while you're not walking much? Hope you get your blood results soon   Glad to hear you enjoyed Mama Mia 2nd time, because guess what, my friend's been wanting to see it too   (she's staying until Friday, so we'll go one evening during the week) and the funniest thing is that she's keen on Stellan too (saw him in other films)   

Little Mo -  think it's lovely to buy 'unpractical' things, sometimes they are the things you wear the most because you like them. I want to see you in them at the BBQ, you'll surely look so glam.

Had a lovely day, in the morning with SIL and a neighbhour who popped in with her 2 year old daughter who's a real cutie (I want one like this!!), then with and my friend in the afternoon. My friend and me are hoping to go for a walk tomorrow, but will look at the weather in the morning and decide our plans.

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend too.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Am still none the wiser - had high hopes yesterday because there really was very litttle spotting all day. However, overnight it became heavy and dark brown and I fully suspect it is over. OTD is tomorrow but I've been testing anyway for the last few days and no little blue line. If AF arrives fully today then of course it is over. 

I am tearing myself up trying to work out whether it is poor egg quality (even though 2 blasts now indicate that this may not be the problem), poor sperm quality (as IM suggested with the fragmentation issue, but which neither ISIS or ARGC believe in because the science is still too new) or because I have immune issues and rejected the embryos. If the latter is the case I can't even consider embryo adoption from IM (which was the easiest step for me (no DR'g, no stimulation, just FET of someone's un-needed embryo's donated to IM because their family is now complete) - until I have the Chicago tests to see if immunity is the problem. Either way I/we have plenty of time on our hands to think about it during the 5 months DH is away. Early indications suggest I'll do the Chicago tests whilst he is away and then we'll have all the results by the time he comes back.

LOL,

A sad Loui


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Loui - so sorry to hear your news   - I had so hoped this would be your time.  However I completely agree that thinking forward is probably the best way to cope with this (it has always been for me) and also with your plan to do the Chicago tests before having any more tx and getting all your immune issues checked out and as you know you can get to blast OK now and it really suggests to me that there may be another problem going on and you need to check this out before going down the donor egg route or paying for further IVF's.  If you want a chat or anything you know where I am - sending big     to you and DH and thinking of you both.

Emma - hope you are able to make the meet next week.  I am sorry also about the comments your Dad made to you - I am sure he didn't mean to upset you but it was pretty insensitive of him   .

Debs - sorry your consultation did not go as you had planned  . I hope with the evidence from your scans you manage to persuade the doc to skip the HSG and get on with the lap.  I think you are right though in getting this sorted out before you have any more tx, as frustrating as it is proving!

Sammij - good luck with your GP tomorrow   - hopefully all they need to do is a straightforward referral to your area reproductive consultant to consider your case.

Sam2007 -glad you have got a date for your scan - hopefully this will dispel all your worries and the time will go quick before you have it.  Another question from me though - when the ARGC found you had raised NK can you remember what they suggested they would do about it?

Rivka - I had a lovely time seeing Mami Mia too (although still query your taste in men and your friend's!  Give me Pierce or Colin anyday!   ).

Cleo - sorry your laptop is still down - will look forward to seeing you at the meet next week though.

Tricksy - sorry to hear you have been having problems with your Mum and hope you manage to sort things out.  Also we have a dog sitter for Choccy - she actually walks him for us when we are at work if DH isn't working from home but has looked after him in her house when we have been on holiday a couple of times or the odd weekend we can't take him with us - she lives in Colchester and doesn't have a dog of her own but has a cat and a couple of kids though (she loves dogs but her DH won't let her have one permanently) - anyway I can recommend her and can give you her details at the meet on Sunday if you are interested for Amber or just PM me - she is really nice and charges the same rate as going into a kennel if you provide food etc but a much better deal as far as I am concerned - like you I couldn't imagine putting Choccy into a kennel - he would hate it.

Cath - sorry to hear about your hand.  Hope that you have a good weekend with your friends though.

Julia - looking forward to checking out your shoes at the meet!

Lisa - lovely to see you and a very slim DH last night - I am hoping Steve will be inspiration for Mike to stick to his diet (and reduced alcohol consumption).

Well a little bit of news from me - I rang Essex and Herts on Friday and spoke to one of the nurses about Dr Beer's book and the recommended tx for natural killer cells etc.  Basically what she said is that as the tx for natural killer cells has not yet been scientifically proven (although there have been lots of smaller studies with good outcomes on the treatments available) they take the middle line at Essex and Herts in terms of the treatment for this by prescribing a steriod (prednisolone) during IVF tx to combat the NK cells.  However one of Dr Beer's recommendations is also to have IVIg treatment (intravenous immnoglobulin - 'a purified gamma globulin antibody' that decreases the activities of the NK cells) which they don't provide at Essex and Herts but ARGC and CareNotts do.  She explained that as this tx is expensive (its listed as over £1000 on the ARGC website) and is not yet proven scientifically, combined with the invasiveness of this procedure is the reason why they are not currently providing this.  What she suggested though is that I emailed one of the consultants I have been seeing with my queries about whether the IVIg is indicated in my case or whether I would need the full range of the Chicago tests first to determine this, and also whether it might be beneficial to try taking the steroid in my natural cycle for a couple of months (the far cheaper option) first as Dr Beer also recommends in his book - anyway my plan is to email him today and see what he says and I'll make a decision from there on what to do next.

Anyway I'll keep you posted,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - really interesting reading - I'd like to know what your consultant does decide to prescribe. 

I have a question for everyone - where do you 'put' the cyclogest progesterone pessaries? I'm aware that they are used to support pregnancies. I have always used the 'back door' (sorry if tmi), as the packets say we can use them either there or our frou-frou (for want of a better word!). I only use them as botty bullets because I had heard they are not as messy there than the other way. Interestingly, I read a post on another thread here about a lady who uses them up her frou-frou because this is the quickest way that the progesterone is supplied to the uterus. I read this after using the botty bullet, and so immediately put one up the other way (I know I was effectively doubling the dose) - and hey presto, brown bleeding has stopped. So, what does everyone do, and did you get a positive test?

Another question - did anyone go on to get a positive after spotting like me? When did your spotting start? 3 days before test day?

Please help me, I am trying to get my head round this.

Loui 

Another queation


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I always use the back door   as far as I was aware thats the quickest way to get the cyclogest into your system. Maybe using the front door its effectivly plugged it up hence the discharge has stopped?? I know that Liz had bleeding before her bfp and I'm sure others have too, its not unusual as all and quite common I believe.    that you get your bfp tomorrow     

Shelley - Hope your ok hun, did you ring Isis yesterday   I think she might try and eat it   

Rachel - thanks for the info hun, not sure how Amber would be with a cat 

Thank you all for your comments/advise regarding Amber. Your all very kind but please don't think that I expected anyone to offer to have her   I just know that most of you have cats/dogs and wondered if you knew anyone who looked after them rather than me find a stranger, if that makes sense.  

Hope that your all having a lovely weekend, dispite this weather   We've had a good one, nice and chilled on Friday night, I went for a lovely ride yesterday morning, all was calm.... went out this morning with the new girl and her horse and Cropi played up again...not as bad as last time, we only had 2 rears today!!! I will keep perservering with her, she will just have to get used to going out with a different horse. Now at home trying to muster up the enthusiasm to get some bits done but I'm failing miserably!!!! 

Catch up again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   I was told to use the back door for a few days till stopped taking the antibiotics and then the frou frou afterwards. I gather it doesn't make much difference though. 

Can't stop yet as jsut snuck in to write a birthday card. Back later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm still sitting on my butt surfing the net!!!! Managed to put one load of washing on though!! 

Really must go and get showered and get to Tesco or we won't be having any dinner


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

It is one of those lazy days isn't it? Gordon is watching the grand prix, James is asleep on the sofa and I am wasting time on the net.

Louie, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow and really hope it is implantational. The bum bullets seem to have done the trick. I hope you get some good news. 

Rachel, that is such a lot for you to be thinking about, it seems so complicated. I hope you get some answers from the consultant so that you can decide what to do next. 

If anyone is free on Friday night, I am having a silver jewellery party, so feel free to pop in and have a drink, chat etc if you fancy it. Any time from 8pm. Would be good to see you (although will be seeing you 2 days later for the BBQ).

Right, gotta go. Will do personals later. Hope everyone is okay xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - hope all is ok, i'm sure i've read loads of times that if its brown then it is old blood and so does not necessarily mean anything.  didn't Cleo have bleeding/spotting before her BFP?  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the 2nd line appears on OTD     can't help with the cyclogest i'm afraid as i've only had crinone and thats a front door only.

Rachel - good for you fore investigating this NK cells thing, I don't really understand it, but think if you are concerned by it then it is definately worth contacting the consultant to hear their opinion.


I am totally shattered today after my busy day yesterday, windsurfing and then 2 BBQs and not getting to bed until about 4am.....had planned to have a bit of a spring clean today, but so far have only managed to get home and go to bed!  think its my old age catching up with me!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's now reverted to red blood but no blood clots. I will test again tomorrow, but may not be able to post until Tues evening. If it's good news I'll text Rachel and she can let you all know. Thanks for all your support.

Loui


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Loui thinking of you hun sending loads of     and      for  tomorrow xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

will be keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you tomorrow Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui -    for you hun


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Will have everything crossed for you Loui.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just noticed that ISIS do hycosys for £350, I wonder whether its worth paying for this privately with them to speed things up rather than waiting for our HSG on the NHS which could takes ages. Then we could get the report sent to Mr B (esp as he works at ISIS) and get on the waiting list to get the hydro sorted asap, what do you think?  I wonder if bourn do them privately as well if he doesn't think the TVS images are enough from them, then we wouldn't have to pay for a consultation on top as well if we could do it via bourn, dunno if they do them though......food for thought anyway.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck today Loui for a BFP     All digits crossed for you    love Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thinking of you loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

We are thinking of you too today Louie, and sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Loui -    thinking of you and hoping for a BFP with all my heart. When I had cyclogest I first used it back door, then it gave me problems so I called ISIS and they confirmed I can use front door which was better, they said it is the same.

Rachel - lots to think about. Hope you get some advice from the dr you are e-mailing today. Could you maybe first do the NK tests they do at Essex and Herts, and then see by the results if you think you need more tests?? Also, have you decided on taking the steroid for a couple of natural cycles? Of what you said this sounds like a good idea. Will Essex and Herts prescribe it?

Debs - sounds like you had a brilliant weekend. Windsurfing, how exciting! I could never do this, sure I'll fall off   Hope you get an answer from Bourne about the tests. Have you checked how long the waiting list is on the NHS? When I had hysteroscopy privately (because I didn't want to wait long to start fet) I got an NHS letter a few weeks after it. I wonder if you can ask at CGH what they think the wait will be and then this helps you to decide whether you want a private test after all.

Tricksy - glad you enjoyed your weekend, hope Cropi does get used to riding with other horses around.

Cathie - has your finger improved?

Lisa - I hope your foot is already not sore, take care!

Hope everyone else is having a good day. Me and my friend had a lovely walk on Sunday on the North Norfolk coast, she's never been there so I enjoyed showing her my favourite places. Lovely to have her here for a week, we could natter non-stop if I were not going to work   

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I was just logging on to see if there is any news from Louie.   

I just checked the weather forecast and it looks dry with 14% cloud coverage and temperature of 17 degrees, so a bit cooler than today but hopefully no rain. Hurrah!! Can we have a count up of who is coming as I may need to ask some of you to bring chairs. I think we have enough for all the women, but not the men   Emma, have you decided what you are doing with DS yet?

Will be back on later for personals.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OOPS

Was looking at the wrong day, the real forcast is 20 degrees, with 3% cloud formation in the morning increasing to 39% in the afternoon, but still dry, Woohoo!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> OOPS
> 
> Was looking at the wrong day, the real forcast is 20 degrees, with 3% cloud formation in the morning increasing to 39% in the afternoon, but still dry, Woohoo!


Little Moo Moo - You Nutter   

Loui - hope you are ok - please let us know how you are doing   

Be back later xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I was hoping there would be news from Loui ... Loui, how are you doing? Thinking of you.

Little Mo - I could definitely bring chairs if I had a lift (otherwise you're walking distance from me, I think).  Let me know if you need any.

Cathie - are you going past my house to the BBQ? Can I have a lift pleassssse?

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see if any news from Loui?

Rivka - If Cathie can't pick you up we're driving so if you need a lift just shout

Little Moo - Wooohoooo great weather for Sunday    Let me know if you need chairs i've only got big wooden ones though  

Hi to everyone else i'll try and come on again before i go out,  out for a drinky tonight with a friend 

See you all soon
Li sa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo- there'll be the two of us, we can bring chairs, 4 fold up wooden ones and 2 fold-up material camping ones...although one of these smells of cat **** at the moment as John shut one of the cats in the dining room by mistake last night and obviously he got desperate.  anyone have any tips for removing the smell.  i have cleaned it off and given it a good rinse with soapy water, but you can't remove the material so I can't shove it in the washing machine.

Rivka - I am at Ipswich hospital for the HSG, the woman I spoke to last week wasn't very helpful, but I may try ringing and asking just to get an idea, I still would rather get it done sooner rather than later as I really don't want treatment delayed due to xmas.

anyone heard from Loui?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

H ladies,

Loui - I am really hoping that it is good news from you, but if not like you suspect, then I am so sorry.  But I did have implantation bleeding both times I think on the day my period was due.  Re the progesterone - at my first clinic I was told to use them through the front door then when I was moved to the ISIS I was told to use the back door at least for the first few days.  I honestly don't believe it makes any difference and even if they were absorbed more quickly through the vagina I still don't think this would make any difference.

Rachel - I was told to take steroids with any further IVF treatment and for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy (this was at the ARGC).  My nk cells were only slightly raised so IViG really wasn't necessary.  But I had read that fish oils could help to lower nk cells so I started taking this immediately and I do think they worked because I used to get a lot of cramping with my cycles and this all stopped.  Anyway when I got my BFP the doctor I turned to was Raj Rai (at St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic).  Now he doesn't agree with nk cells theory so there was no chance of me getting the steroids.  But as it turned out I didn't need them.  I still take the fish oils though.  The cost of IVig is unbelievable.  I know some of the ladies at the ARGC who needed the treatment were paying up to £10,000 to cycle because you may need more than one dose.  And if they were lucky enough to get pregnant then they often had to pay out more for further doses.  I know of one lady who had IVig with treatment, got pregnant and was told she needed another dose.  Well she was appalled by the idea of having this while pregnant so she refused.  She had healthy twins.    

Debs - Sounds like a good idea to me to pay for the HSG if you can afford it.  I think all clinics do it.

All is well with me.  I've actually started to feel a bit ropey again so that is keeping me calm while I wait for my scan appointment.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

loui,where ruhope ur ok hunny and u got a bfp. 


sorry i have not been on in a while but im still reading and sending u all my love and support and also sorry as no personals toinight,i feel really bad for not.well just to keep u up dated,well AF arrived on saturday which has been very very pain full ,its good that it come but it come on the wrong day,i needed it to start late saturday nite or sunday,so that i coulfd have had my fsh done today,and if that was not high i could off started stimming tonight,it needed to be on day two,but anyway i phoned isis this morning ,just to see if there was any chance they would still let me go ahead even through its day 3 today.but sarah palate is on holiday so the receptionist said she was going to get a nurse to phone me back asap as i had to go to work,well after an hour off waiting i had to phone back myself which ****** me off,and told julia the whole situation and she said that i could not go this time round     as they really need it to be day 2,which is fine but i said what if my AF arrives every weekend? she said that we would have to be better propared ,not quite sure how they will do that but oh well another month off waiting,in away it is a good thing as i have got alot going on this month and also having a normal cycle then styart fresh.so thats us really not much else has been going on.looking forward to seeing u all sunday,i have some chairs i can bring,is there a time set?well thats it from me tonight,hope ur asll ok.lots of love shelly.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley honey that must be so frustrating for you  .  still like you say a normal cycle and fresh start will probably be good and if you are busy hopefully the month will fly by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Shelley -   that is so frustrating, poor you. And what do they mean by being better prepared, surely you can't choose when AF arrives?! That's ridiculous. Call ISIS again and ask for an emergency number that you can call on a weekend next month (if this is the time again) and arrage with the duty nurse to take your fsh on the Sunday if necessary. You pay enough as it is so they should give it to you. 

Sam - glad you are feeling ropey if you see what I mean. Hope the time until your scan flies.

Lisa - thanks for the offer hun! I may take you on this (it's only me so only one space needed).

Little Mo - I have 6 green garden plastic chairs which I can bring.

Anyone heard from Loui

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone.

I re-read Louie's last post and she said that she may not be able to post again until Tuesday evening, so hopefully we will hear from her later.  ( with some good news hopefully)

Thanks for the offers of chairs everyone. Sounds like we have a few more so that sounds plenty now, thanks.

Shelley, bl**dy Isis, you could be waiting forever if day 2 always falls on a weekend. It is comments like that that put them down in my estimation, you should fill in a comments sheet to let them know that this is unsatisfactory (they used to have them at the top of the stairs before you got to reception with a box to post them in, not sure if they are still there though?)

Have a good day everyone. I have been summoned by my mother to visit as she has my aunt and uncle staying. I love seeing them but I hate being told what to do by her, if you know what I mean. I would have gladly visited anyway, but just her telling me to visit has really put my back up. (not in a mother loving mood at the moment!! as I was telling Emma last week)

Sorry I did not get on to do personals. Will be back later.

J xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I don't know what it is with parents. They seem to forget that we're rational, intelligent grown ups who know what needs to be done without prompting. My mil called us last year to tell us to write a thank you note to her sister for inviting us to a family party    I was so annoyed at being treated like a 5 year old......

I have chairs too if you need more - lots of solid outside ones that could fold up in the boot. 

Rivka - no probs with the lift though I have to leave about 4.30 if I'm working. I'll give you a call to sort it out.

Shelley -    Isis can be so frustrating sometimes. You can ask the cons to write to your GP (urgently given you need it within a few weeks) saying you need the FSH on day two to continue your NHS funded tx. Then they should give you a form/envelope to take to the walk in centre or hospital for whenever you get af. Much less hassle (and cheaper) than relying on ISIS on a weekend. My GP has done this for lots of tests. So sorry to hear it's been a bad one.

Sam - glad to hear you're feeling ropey   Seriously, it's great that you're feeling pg instead of worrying that things aren't going well. After all the problems you had during your last pg it would be lovely if you could enjoy it more this time. Not too long to your scan now. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Debs - hope you're able to get the hsg quickly. I think I waited about 4-6 weeks for my appt at Colchester.

Lisa - how's your foot doing? I hope work isn't making it worse for you. Is dh looking forward to the footie season? I went with dh and a friend to the friendly match last night. First half was great, second was pants but it was fun going again.

Loui - thinking of you whichever way things are going.

I'm having a bit of a lazy day today. The weekend was busy but worth it. It was really nice to catch up with old friends, and meet the new girlfriend of one of them (she's lovely). I was even ok with the 2 year old (going to be a  heartbreaker he's so gorgeous) and the heavily pg wife of dh's best man, on the same day af arrived, which made me feel stronger than I have for a few months. It's made me realise again how much I long for kids and dh and I have been talking about it again recently. Though we can't really cycle for a while (finances and the Xmas rush only a few months away) we can start to move things on a bit. I'm going to call ISIS for my notes and then we'll go to Essex and Herts for a second opinion. I've heard nothing but good stuff about them and they're not too much farther away than some of the other options. That would give us time to get any more tests done that we need (I still have a niggling doubt that we've not had enough investigations to find the problem). 

Right - I have a nice hot bath waiting for me and having slept most of the morning away so far (love days off with not much to do!) I'd best get on with it.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - glad you had a good weekend.

Shelley - sounds to me like the ISIS are a little busy if you know what I mean!  I always thought these bloods had to be done on day 2-3, certainly I had mine done on day 3 and still went ahead and cycled.  Really sorry about that.

Got my hospital appointment through at long last (Tricksy could you add it to the list Tuesday 26th august).  Still if all is not well at my 12 week scan then it won't be necessary.

Loui - thinking of you.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Cathie - good news that you and DH are thinking about future plans. Essex and Herts do seem to make a good impression (talk to Rcahel, she knows more about them) and a second opinion is always a useful think. Even if you are not rushing now, it always helps to have a plan (at least for me).

Sam2007 - glad you got your hospital appt - you *will* need it    

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Rivka.

Cath - I've also heard nothing but good about the Essex & Herts.  I wish they were in Cheshunt when I was having treatment as I don't live far away.  And I think sometimes a change of clinic can do wonders.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone for supporting me. I had an HCG test on OTD yesterday and it failed to register - so I wasn't pregnant    . 

Now I wonder whether I have had multiple impantation failures, as my 2 blasts no longer support the poor egg quality issue - anyone any ideas about this?

In the 5 months I have off from cycling whist DH is in Iraq I feel that I should have all the tests under the sun for implantation failure. Can I get referred on the NHS to an implantation specialist like you can with re-current miscarriages Who knows of one - and where?

I had the anti-phospholipid test just after the 2nd failed ICSI (apparently one major cause of implantation failure) but I'm unsure which direction to turn to now. I am keen to be tested for everything - including Natural Killer cells - are these part of the Chicago tests that I know CARE Notts and ARGC do? 

If we pay for everything ourselves I am not sure whether to do the Chicago tests at ARGC (where I've already had an initial consultation) or at CARE Nottingham - both have success rates in the 60%+ range for under 35's. The reason I suggest Nottingham is because we are moving north in January and they will be 1.5hrs from us, rather than Argc who will be hours from us.

We are OK. I am a bit tearful but using my sorrow and anger to research more.

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

What rubbish weather, hope it clears up soon, I need to mow my lawn!

I've been a very busy bee today phoning round trying to get things sorted.  I spoke to ISIS about the hycosy and if we want then I can get that done with them after next CD1, phoned the xray dept at ipswich and asked how long it would be for the HSG, they said I have to ring on next day 1 and then they'll see if they can fit me in, if not then ring again the following day one etc, so could be next month could be month after who knows, but she did add that they are very busy!  then phoned mr B's sec to ask her to ask him if he would just accept the TVS images from bourn and then we could skip the HSG, she is gonna ask him and get back to us, I also asked her to ask him if he would be happy with a hycosy rather than a HSG  if he insists on one as I could only find hycosys privately locally so she's gonna ask him that as well.  she then said that she thought the suffolk nuffield do HSGs, so I phoned them to find out but didn't get very far as the person I spoke to couldn't find it on their computer system!  So I am no further forward really other than having increased some options if it comes to it.

We are also still debating the bourn v's isis for next cycle.  its so hard to decide what to do as there are pros and cons to both, although the price is pretty similar.


Sam - yes you will need your hospital appt so its a good job its come through finally!

Loui - just seen your post, I am so sorry about the BFN.  How many cycles have you had fresh?  If you don't mind spending the money then I would definately get further tests done, not sure if you could have them on the NHS though as I know funding for more than just bogstandard tests can be hard to come by.  huge huge


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me.  Still no reply to my email to my Consultant at Essex and Herts (in retrospect I sent him quite a long one so he will  probably need to take his time in replying!)   but on a good note I have my Mum staying with me at the moment and also my sister and two of my neices are coming down Thursday to Saturday so it is nice to see a bit of my family.

Loui - so sorry again to hear your news     - I am afraid I only just read your post from Sunday saying you wanted me to post your result after getting your text and had not come on the board yesterday or would have let everyone know for you.  I now see your dilemma between the ARGC and CareNotts but would have thought that even if you have the tests done at ARGC (which may prove quicker as you have already had a consultation) you could take your results with you to CareNotts when you go up North.  Anyway just a thought.

Tricksy - completely understand about the cat thing and Amber although to be honest I didn't realised she had a cat when Choccy first stayed and would have said no, but then found out after and he was apparently fine.

Rivka - Glad you are having a good time with your friend. 
"Could you maybe first do the NK tests they do at Essex and Herts, and then see by the results if you think you need more tests?? Also, have you decided on taking the steroid for a couple of natural cycles?" quote from 3/8/08 
- I probably didn't explain myself properly but I have had some basic tests done at Essex and Herts in feb this year- not the full range of immune tests that the Chicago tests involve but just certain ones which may have explained the IVF failure on my previous cycles- but they did show that I have certain natural killer cells above the normal range and hence they are willing to prescribe a steroid for my next IVF cycle - I just don't know till the doctor replies if they will consider doing it for my natural cycle first.  Still you don't ask you don't get!

Sam - thanks for your information about what they recommended for you at ARGC - you are right about the cost of the IVIg being scarry - to be honest this is what is holding me back going there as we only have a limited pot of money and am trying to balance out my options between further treatment with my own eggs, donor eggs and possibly needing to go abroad to adopt if it doesn't work out.  Could you tell me what fish oils you took though?- sounds like it is worth a try.

Debs - sounds like having a private HSG could be the way to go if you want to get another cycle in before Xmas and hope that you manage to sort this out with your doctor (or get out of having it at all) - hopefully all your phone calls today will pay off in the week and you will sort it out soon.

Julia - happy to bring some of our garden chairs along on Sunday if you need us to - could you also pm me your address as well? Thanks.

Shelley - pleased to hear AF has come but sorry that it was not on the right day (typical eh?)   .  However perhaps it is for the best and will give your body time to recover before starting your next go.

Cath - pleased to hear your news and that you are starting to think about further tx - I think it is sensible to start planning now and get any tests you may need etc out of the way beforehand and having a timescale in mind for tx has also helped me a lot too.  Hope you get on at Essex and Herts and would recommend them especially as they are still quite near for travelling for scans etc.

Anyway better go,
sorry to anyone I have missed,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Loui - so sorry hun, PM if you need to talk, thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've brought the list forward......I 'think' that we've missed Rachel's birthday  I'm so so sorry hun, not sure what happened there. Did you have a good day yesterday Happy Birthday for yesterday, I hope you had a gread time 

Lisa - Did I have some of yours and Rivka's dates mixed up

I've brought forward the BBQ List too......is it just the 13 of us?? anyone else coming?? Em are you coming?? I see you keep avoiding the answer!!!   

Loui - I am so so sorry hun, I really was keeping everything crossed for you. I hope that your ok and coping alright?? I'm here if you want to chat  Happy Anniversary hun although I'm sure you don't really feel like celebrating today....put it on ice, he can owe you one 

Shelley - thats not good with Isis, didn't you ring the emergency number on Saturday night?? BUT I do have to say that I think that its a good idea to let your body have a normal month before you start bombarding it again with drugs, it will be better for you in the long run, your mind gets a break as well, chill out and relax this month, recharge yourself for next month hun 

Can't wait to see everyone on Sunday, have we agreed a time? I've got 6 fold up canvas chairs, they are dead comfy, do you want me to bring any of them??

I've managed to keep my calm with my Mum............just didn't ring her    We dropped into the vets on Saturday and they have a book with numbers of different offered services, I took one of the numbers and as it happens the lady is a receptionist or nurse at the vets. She only lives up the road and Amber is going for a sleep over next Friday to see how she gets on. She sounds really nice and I've got fingers crossed that she settles well.....we will see....

Ok gotta nip off for a bit, be back in a bit



5th August - Major Loui and Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary








Debs follow up appt at Bourne Hall <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F17%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th August - Our BBQ meet up at Julia's









15th August - Tricksy Follow Up with Gidon









16th August - Loui Birthday









21st August - Little Mo & Gordons 5th Wedding Anniversary









22nd August - Sam2007 Scan   

23rd August - Spangle Hysteroscopy









25th August - Cath & Hubby Wedding Anniversary









26th August - Sam2007 Midwife Appointment   

10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt   

16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa's Appt at Reprofit in CZ   

7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]



BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 
Julia - French Bread, Potato Salad & Crisps


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy - is 15th August a Friday? I have an appointment at ISIS that day if it is!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Loui - I'm so sorry      I don't know what to say really,  In answer to testing i had all my implantation tests done with Raj Rai at St Marys in London, these were arranged through Dr Lower at Isis (when he was there)  and i had all the blood clotting tests done there, this is when they found out i had the clotting problem - maybe this would be worth getting it checked,  I totally agree with you about turning the anger into researching for answers but i know it must be hard for you and sending you big big hugs      If you wanna chat or anything just pm me hun

Debs - Sounds like you've had a busy day doing all those phone calls hope you can get it all sorted out, it sounds so confusing - Happy Anniverssary for tomorrow.  Are you coming to the BBQ?

Cath - Good on you hun for making the decision to start again it sounds like you've reached the point where your ready to start looking into things again    My foot is lots better thanks and only limping a bit now,  What went on with Craig Bellamy at the Ipswich match?  Steve can't wait for this Saturday - are you going?

Tricksy - hi yes its my anniverssary on the 16th Sept and Reprofit appointment on the 16th April - sorry that means you'll have to change it all again  

Sam - Glad you got your appontment and glad you feeling ropey (you know i mean that in a nice way)  What fish oils do you take by the way?

Shelley - Sorry AF arrived on the wrong day its a nightmare when you need tests done on certain day - hope your ok hun  

Just a quickie from me - I rang up the docs today to get my blood test results (the menopause ones) and the doc wants to see me on Thursday so not looking to find out what they are as they don't ask to see you if theres nothing wrong - still no point in worrying too much until Thursday

Hi to everyone else and looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday..........big hugs all round  

love Lisa xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

no probs to change it at all Lisa, already done   

Rachel - yep the 15th is a Friday, I'm there at 10.30, what time is your appt


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Loui - I really am so very sorry.  I always dealt with my BFNs in the same way - research.  It does help to immediately start moving forward.  I had my initial implantation failure tests done with Raj Rai at St Mary's Paddington (same as Lisa).  He doesn't believe in the nk cells theory though so I ended up repeating some of them at the ARGC.  I have heard great things about CARE Notts.  I think you feel the same way as I did a way back.  After my last IVF failure I knew I just had to make sure that absolutely everything had been investigated.  I see it is your wedding anniversary today, I hope it is not a sad one.

Rachel - I never actually asked a doctor but I did do some research about cycling naturally with steroids (I mean why not if that is the problem).  The only doctor who seemed happy to prescribe for a natural cycle was Dr *******.  Makes sense I suppose because he isn't an IVF doctor whereas all the others who agree with the nk cells theory are.  I agree though worth asking about.  Happy Birthday by the way.

Tricksy - I'm sorry but my dates seem to have gotten muddled.  I have my first scan on Monday 11th august.  Then I have an appointment with the consultant on Tuesday 26th August.

Lisa/Rachel - I took the Eye Q brand (which they sell in Boots (normally on 3 for 2 offer).  Eye Q recommend a start up dose of I think up to 6 pills a day then after a few weeks they recommend going down to a maintenance dose of I think 2 pills (or something like that).  Well I permanently took the start up dose until I fell pregnant.  Worked out pretty expensive but not when you compare it to fertility treatment.  I am sure it did me good.  Before I started on the fish oil between 7-10 dpo I would get shivers / nausea / and cramping.  I had read this can be a sign of high nk cells and implantation failure.  Well gradually those symptoms all died away and now I don't get cramps at all until the day my period is due.

Lisa - Hope it is not bad news at the docs.  Can't believe the ISIS didn't do them.

Tricksy - Glad you might have worked out something for Amber.

Debs - Happy anniversary to you and dh too.  What is the difference between a hycosy and an HSG.  I thought that they were the exact same thing (just different way of abbreviating).

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam2007 said:


> What is the difference between a hycosy and an HSG. I thought that they were the exact same thing (just different way of abbreviating).


from what I can gather they are the same but the HSG gets the images with xray whereas the hycosy gets the images with ultrasound. but i might be wrong!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all,

Sam/Debs - I have had hycosy and hsg. The hsg was with a camera inserted into the uterus so they had a really clear pic of what was going on in there as opposed to the sonogram image from the hycosy. They pumped some fluid up too from what I remember but I was too busy staring at the poster of George Clooney on the ceiling to worry too much  

Loui -    More tests sounds like a good idea. Care in Notts are supposed to be fab and are trying out more cutting edge procedures like IVM where they mature the eggs outside the womb. Is dh still away? I hope you're able to spend some time together to celebrate your wedding anniversary despite it being such a sad time. 

Debs - happy anniversary for tomorrow.

Tricksy - glad you've found someone to look after Amber if you need it. Well done on keeping calm with your mum.

Lisa - the bellamy thing happened at the other end of the pitch but being an ex scummer he was getting some "teasing" from the crowd and obviously couldn't handle it. Sounds like he had a right go at someone in the family section on his way off. Is Steve going on Saturday? I forgot to put any requests in at work so I'm on a late and will have to try to smuggle a radio in.

Time for bed now. Had some friends over for dinner which was nice but dh is up at 6 so is trying to get his head down already. I am having great fun doing normal cooking at the moment. If we're short on any deserts on Sunday let me know as I'm keen to try out making a cheesecake but my waistline won't stand for many more puds without serious help. Sunday was raspberry chocolate brownies, tonight strawberry pavlova. My uniform is getting a bit tight


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Loui -    so sorry for your BNF, I wish there was anything I could do to make it better ... You know where I am if you need a chat. I do the same, sadness and anger fuelling research. To look at these types of tests you could first read Dr Beer's book (I got it after last m/c and Rachel read it now, I got it from amazon), it explains everything about them so may give you a better idea before you decide on which tests to do. Also the Chicago clinic has a web site you can go on and look at your results in view of their tests, of course it's not like a consultation but it gives you an idea. Pity you are moving North, we'll miss you.

Debs - good that you got all these calls sorted, hopefully they'll come back to you soon with some answers about what tests you can have done. 

Lisa - hope it's reassuring news on Thursday  

Tricksy - glad you found a good lady to look after Amber, and well done for keeping things level with your mum.

Rachel - hope you're having a lovely time with your mum and sister, sounds great. Hope the consultant gets back to you soon. Can you call his secretary to check they have got your e-mail and are looking at it? Just a thought.

Cathie - sounds like you had a lovely time with your friends, and how clever of you to make all these deserts. I want to vaoid temptation, actually - I lost 4 lbs so far - but I'm still intending to enjoy myself with you guys and not keep worrying about waistline!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Debs/Cath, I understand now. In fact I think I have had both but my doctor just referred to the hycosy as a saline scan.

Dr Beer also has a website if anyone is interested http://repro-med.net/. I think somewhere on there you can answer a few questions (ie no of IVF failures/miscarriages, family medical history etc) and it tells you whether or not you should go for tests. I did that and I think it came up borderline so that is what convinced me to spend the money.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - I have just been on the Dr Beer site you recomended - it came back as Level 2 - "you should consult consult with your doctor about the possibility of needing imunological testing". Thank you so much for recommending it!

I have done some quick research regarding whether to go for tests at ARGC or CARE Notts and decided that CARE Notts was better for us because we are moving closer to there in the New Year. I phoned to enquire about the waiting list for George Nduke's immunology tests and it's about 3 months. If I knew that Colchester Gen Hosp could do the Level 1 tests (full blood count, liver function, thyroid function, immunoglobin panel, autoimmune antibodies, anticardiolipin antibodies and thrombophilia) I may be able to persaude the Army to refer me to CGH - (my GP said absolutely not when I asked her after the 2nd ICSI failed), then I would save £500 for these initial tests. Has anyone had these done in Colchester (I know a few of you wrote back and said you had immune tests in London). Unfortunately the Level 2 tests (which cost £1181) include DH, and so I can't get them done until he comes back in Jan, although there may be a possibility of doing the tests separately whilst he is away and getting his bloods couriered back on a US military plane (don't hold your breath!!!).

So, I'm nearly back to my normal self..... and hopefully I can support you all again. I'm sorry if I have done many 'me' posts in the last few weeks  .

Debs - I hope you had a lovely anniversary. Did you do anything special? I chose a 'moon pig' card for DH on Sat - but it still hasn't arrived, and DH forgot to get me one when he was shopping on his own in Colchester and then when he travelled down to Hampshire (on his course, where we both are now) he stopped off at 3 service stations to get me a card and none of the had any!

Rachel - I'm so sorry I missed your birthday   . I hope you had a lovely time.

Shelley - I agree with everyone that not cycling this month is a good idea because it will give your body and mind a chance to relax again - so you will be fresh for your next cycle!

Lisa - I really hope your doctor wants to call you in for a chat to say that all results are good 

Tricksy - i hope Amber loves her doggie sleep-over this week.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Louie, I am so so sorry to hear your news. It must be extremely hard for you coping with everything with your DH away. I hope you were able to spend some quality time together to celebrate your anniversary. Regarding the clinics, I would personally go for the one that will be nearer when you move, it will prove to be a lot less hassle in the long run. 

Rachel, sorry to have missed your birthday. I hope you had a lovely day. 

Tricksy, lovely to see you briefly in Tesco tonight, and glad you have got someone to look after Amber. A sleepover should be fun for her, but I bet you will miss her! I hope it all works out.

Lisa, how worrying for you having to go and see the doctor regarding the results of the tests. Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope it is not bad news. 

Cathie, your baking sounds delicious, I am sure you can get bigger uniforms! 

Debs, is it your anniversary today or tomorrow? Sorry not to remember, I hope you have had/will have a lovely lovely day.

Sam, like all the others said, I am glad you are feeling a bit ropey at the moment. I think you are amazing to have held off getting a scan done until now. I think it would be lovely to have 2 children so close together (but hard work too!)

Shelley, I think a break of a month would do you good, give you time to relax and for your body to return to normal before starting on treatment again. I am praying for a better outcome for you next time. 

Sorry for lack of personals. Do we know yet how many people are coming on Sunday? Thanks for the offers of chairs everyone. If people could bring a few if you have them, then if we need them we can use them - would hate to make people sit on the ground, although there is always the trampoline!  

I can't remember who wanted the address - sorry, I will go back through the posts and let you know. Does anyone else need it? Just let me know.

Take care everyone and see you all soon.

Love Julia xxx

PS:  Emma, are you coming on Sunday? You know it won't be the same without you!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 
Julia - French Bread, Potato Salad & Crisps


Who else is coming Em?? Rachel Sam Liz?? Debs?? I'm sure that more are coming 

Julia it was great to see you too, you look so well, you really are blooming  What time are we coming round

Sam - thanks for that link, I came out at 1.8 and it recommends that I have tests too......if we were going to go again then I would be seeing as we're not then not a lot of point....may try those tablets you took though to see if it helps.....mind you having the energy to have sex would help too  

No more personals tonight I'm afraid, I have got a mother of all headaches. I know its tension caused by a stressful situation with my cousin and a manic day at work  A ride tonight helped to ease it a bit but I still feel nauseous and dizzy....an early night is on the cards I think 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, sorry to hear you have a bad head. I am sure this heat does not help. It is so draining. It does not really cool down much in the evenings either.

Is 1pm on Sunday okay with everyone? Will give me time in the morning to have a tidy round, and we will have loads of time still to chat.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

1o/c sounds great to me


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Sweeties

Julia - 1 o clock is great & I'll bring some chairs

Tricksy - Hope you feel better i hope the early night work   

Sam - I came out at 0.6 on that link (think i did it wrong  )  I'll try those fish oils i think though - any other good ideas?

Loui - I think CARE notts is a good idea as that will be nearer as i think the closer the better especially if there such a good clinic,  just one idea though maybe you could get the Level 1 tests done now cos if something comes up on them that might give you your answer and you might not need more done...........does that make sense??  Are you coming to the BBQ?

Cath - You made Steve laugh with your "Ex scummer" comment      Yes he's going Saturday he can't wait - Is Matt coming to the BBQ?  

Hi to everyone else i'll let you all know about the blood results tomorrow
love to all
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - hunny i really hope that all goes ok tomorrow, i hope its nothing to worry about sweetie - i will be thinking of you   xx

Loui - so sorry for you hunny    

Debs -   

Hope everybody else is ok - sorry for lack of personals - really tired tonight.

Love Emxx

ps yes we do hope to join you on sunday - will bring some drinks with us


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 
Julia - French Bread, Potato Salad & Crisps
Em - Drinks

Woohoo glad you can make it Em, I am pretty sure that Rachel and Debs are coming too??

Well I've still got a blinking headache, woke up with it....again. I've rung the docs but have to ring back at 1.30 to see if I can get an appt this afternoon 

Lisa - Good luck at the docs today hun   and good luck to Steve too, think that Si is going to try and ring him tonight to see how he got on


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I had a stinker of a headache yesterday too. Had to try to sleep it off late afternoon (no joy) and then had 1000mg of paracetomol - that did the trick. Hope you get a Dr's appointment today.

Lisa - I'm thinking of you today. Thanks for your advice re the level 1 tests. I definately am going to get the done whilst DH is away (and even better if the Army can send my bloods off to Colchester (although I don't think the blood lab there does some of the tests - anyone know if I have to push for a London hospital to do them?). Sadly I'm not coming to the meet on Sunday - we are on holiday then (though still not got anything booked) - we are planning to spend the weekend in Devon at my parents and go to Cornwall or fly to Europe from there.

Rachel and Rivka - you are both quiet - are you OK?

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - you'll be missed on Sunday but hope you have a nice break away. You both deserve it.

Lisa - good luck for today. Shouldn't really have called Bellamy an ex scummer as once a budgie always a budgie   Don't know if Matt is coming on Sunday as he's working but may be able to come along later on. 

Tricksy - hope you manage to get a docs appt. Headaches are so bad for stopping you feel able to do very much. 

Rachel - are you having a nice time with your mum? 

Em - fab that you're coming on Sunday.

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all ok. What an amazing storm last night! I was doing a choc party in Maldon and the views were amazing. The storm tripped our power out though which was a pain as I had to fumble around in the dark when I got back.

Keep meaning to say I'll bring some choc - probably honeycomb - over on Sunday as well as the kebabs. I also now don't need to leave early as the woman who's shift I was covering is back. Just trying to work out if I can get into town in a way that would allow me to drink though that in itself is usually dangerous.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I havent been around lately been busy at work at the mo and with Faith. I can't make the bbq as am working am well disappointed. You would be amazed by how much Faith has changed. If any one wants to meet in Ipswich some time for lunch let me know.

Loui:
I'm so sorry about your bfn but glad you have a good plan for your next tx.

Have a great weekend, spare a thought for me at work!!!!!!!!!

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath I'll come and pick you up if you like? I can just zoom down the A12 and then pick Si up on the way back as no doubt he'll be saving the world on his PS3   I made a comment on how much time he's been on it lately and he came back with 'WW2 wasn't conquered in a couple of days you know'  

I did get a doc' appt for 5 o/c today so fingers crossed as its not my normal doc, he is on holibobs  Headache is still there and its not getting any better. I've stopped taking tablets as I read on the net that taking too many tablets can make the headache worse 

The storm last night was amazing, the lightening was SO bright, I love storms 

Woohoo only 10 mins and I can leave work!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Sweeties

Right where to start,  went to the docs and he said the results are all within normal limits BUT on the high side,  so i felt quite pleased as he said i was "normal"    but now i've got home and looked on the internet i'm not so sure............ 
Here's the results :

Oestradiol - 73 pmol/L
LH  - 5.6 u/L
FSH - 14.2 u/L 

I found this on a website :
•	Normal FSH day 3 value is 3-20 mlU/ml 
•	FSH levels above 10 to 12 mlu/ml indicate that your ovaries are starting to fail.  In other words, this means that you are in perimenopause -- the beginning stages of menopause when you notice physical symptoms, but before you have stopped having a period for a year, or have "diminished ovarian reserve"  

I really don't know what to think..............any ideas anyone  I have sent the results over to Isis to see what they have to say too. Also i know this sounds really thick    but would these results effect my donor egg treatment?


Tricksy - Good luck today at the docs hope it all goes ok   You don't think it this changeable weather with that thunderstrom last night?

Liz - Sorry you can't make the BBQ - we'll miss you and Faith

Cath - Yummmmmm chocolate honeycomb i might have to skip my diet for that   I know Tricksy offered but i'll be coming past your way if its easier for everyone    Shame Matt might not be able to make it i think Steve wanted to talk footie with him.

Loui - Sorry you won't be at the BBQ but ihope you have a lovely break away with DH whereever you end up going   

Em - It will be really good to see you on Sunday  

Well thats it for now........be back later
love Lisa xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Your FSH is on the high side, Isis like it to be below 10 but mine was 12.7 and I still got 11 good eggs. My Oestradiol was 200 and something though and certainly not normal!!! Not sure on LH levels. I don't think that your levels will affect your donor egg plans as the levels affect only your egg production not your egg acceptance....hope that makes sense and I hope that Isis come back to you too soon.

Liz - Its a shame that you've got to work, it would of been so nice to see you and Faith again...maybe next time 

Cath - Don't mind if you take Lisa up on her offer picking you up on her way 'past'   I luuurrvvvee honeycombe and if I could be REALLY cheeky, any chance of doing some plain choc honeycombe, think Si would love you forever!!!!! 

Loui - You deserve a nice break with hubby, whatever you decide to do enjoy yourselves and relax   

Well I went to the docs and she has recommended that I have physio on my neck and shoulders as they are rock solid, try Indian Head Massage and take some chill pills   Not sure if they will help but its worth a go....I know that docs mean to help but pray tell me how you make life less stressfull? its impossible, we have to work, have to run houses, look after pets and just live. She wanted me to take some time off but I just can't, we are going away in a few months so it will have to wait until then. Theoretically (thats not spelt right!!) I should have spare time...I only work half days on Fridays and Mondays but I never do   and there is nothing I can do to make work less stressful, by its nature I'm under constant pressure but I love my job so fingers crossed the tablets help. Has anyone taken Amitriptyline before? 

Ok, nipping off now, need to see what these tablets do   no cooking for me tonight we are ordering a chinese when Si gets home   

Be back soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

As you have probably guessed I won't be at the BBQ.  Will come up and meet you all some time but at the moment it is just too much of a journey for me.

Lisa - I pm'd you.  Don't forget though that some laboratories have different use different measurements and you should bear that in mind when reading values on the web.  The main thing to remember is that your doctor said they were normal. 

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Think I will bring some kinda pasta dish to the BBQ.

Lisa - hope ISIS get back to you soon


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

BBQ Food List

Rivka - Tabouleh salad
Shelley - Home Made Victoria sponge and steaks 
Cathie - Haloumi kebabs (Veggie)
Lisa - Burgers
Tricksy - Sausages, Rolls & Tuna Rice
Cleo - Pavlova & Veggie Burgers 
Julia - French Bread, Potato Salad & Crisps
Em - Drinks
Debs - Pasta Dish

Think we should bring brollys as well as chairs, the weather forecast is pants









Shame you can't come Sam but its a fair way for you to come with everything thats going on at the moment.....just reminded myself that i need to amend you dates on the list!

Lisa - forgot to say I don't think that my headache is down to the weather unfortunatley, i've had it for just coming up 2 weeks now  its eased off a few times but not much to be honest. Need to ring this physio place tomorrow, like the sound of the indian head message though!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - The FSH does sound a bit high. I don't think it would affect donor egg tx as it's not your eggs that will be the issue.   I hope ISIS get back to you soon with some news.

A lift would be great thanks. Just need to see if my friends can look after the dogs (if they do I'll drive as they live around the corner from Julia). I'm hoping dh will be able to come and pick me up so there may be time for footie chat after all.  

Sam - we'll have to pile down your way sometime so we can meet you and Amy.

Tricksy - I hate it when docs say cut down on stress. Only adds to stress in my eyes. Hope the neck eases soon. 

I'm going to do the honeycomb in dark milk and white so should be something for everyone. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, to cut the cost of the Indian head massage, try the Institute during term times as you can go and see the students who can do it at a much lower cost. They are fully trained but just need some guinea pigs. I reckon they will be back there in a few weeks. Not the most luxurious of places, but a lot cheaper.

If it is pouring down we may need it to be an indoor BBQ, in which case the food will be going in the oven and we will be sitting indoors. I hope they are wrong about the weather report!! 

Lisa, that does not sound too bad, although I don't know much about these things. I am sure it won't interfere with your donor treatment though. 

Sam and Liz, sorry you are not coming on Sunday, hopefully catch up with you soon. Liz, can you post any pics of Faith? It would be great to see her again, I bet she has changed!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy, to cut the cost of the Indian head massage, try the Institute during term times as you can go and see the students who can do it at a much lower cost. They are fully trained but just need some guinea pigs. I reckon they will be back there in a few weeks. Not the most luxurious of places, but a lot cheaper.


Not sure I'd trust a student, the only ones I've come across lately have been total fruit loops   I don't know how much this woman charges but she comes to your house. I'm going to ring her in the morning.



Little Mo said:


> If it is pouring down we may need it to be an indoor BBQ, in which case the food will be going in the oven and we will be sitting indoors. I hope they are wrong about the weather report!!


Nah we'll just chuck the blokes under the garage door with the BBQ.....we'll all wait indoors til its cooked  ....I've done it several times!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ha ha, that should be funny as the garage door is a roll up type so they won't get any protection from the rain   They will have to try and squeeze themselves in the garage itself, but it is chock a block with rubbish in there - should be interesting!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is everyone!!!

Evening everyone, hope that your all ok??

What are you all up to this weekend.....apart from Sunday of course 









Can't wait to see you all....well most of you 

I cooked a curry this afternoon, went out for a ride and not long been home so its a quite night in, just the two of us and Si has promised to take my mind off my headache  

Catch up again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Can't wait to see you all....well most of you


could interpret that the wrong way...who of aren't you looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see you all....well most of you
> ...


Debs - that is funny   

Lisa - i hope you are not worrying too much about your hormone levels hunny - as Sam says the doc told you you are 'normal' thinking of you sweetie 

Tricksy - hope Si helps to ease your headache 

Love to all
Emms x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just nipping on at my friends house.  

Really looking forward to sunday. I'll bring some chairs too. Hope the weather holds out.

They are coming to look at our internet on monday pm so i'm hoping they fix it!! I am missing my FF fix, its not good going coldturkey!!


I called Isis yesterday and they called me back today as we want to start a fresh cylce next month. They said they should be keeping me on the same protocol but just need to check with giddon. So we're feeling quite excited now we have made the decision to go agin.

oh and we've also arranged to get the house valued monday too.

well see you all sunday, can't wait.

miss you all

love cleo xxx

Loui  -reaaly sorry hun about you bfn


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see you all....well most of you
> ...


    I meant the people who couldn't make it you nutter   

Cleo - Great news about your cycle plans hun   

Forgot to say that I got a phone call from Isis today that totally and utterly pee'd me off  i have waited approx 2 1/2 months to see Gidon for my follow up as he is now only there on a Friday. They rang to tell me that he was not going to be in next week for my appt and to tell me that I would be seeing someone elser  I was so angry and unfortunatley for Kate who rang me I let her know it  She totally agreed with me as Gidon has booked holiday at very short notice. I said that I didn't want to see anyone else but Gidon was really peeing me off as he let me down on egg transfer day and now I was being messed about again. Kate was very understanding of my ranting and we have rescheduled my appt for 29th August. She asked me to make sure I tell Gidon how upset I am......oh I will


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> PiePig said:
> 
> 
> > Tricksy said:
> ...


I know  was just feeling a bit silly

Sorry to hear Gidon is messing you around, if he has appointments booked he shouldn't be allowed to cancel them surely!

Cleo - glad to hear you might be back with us soon, internet connection allowing! and great that you are ready to start cycling again soon.

John has asked to pass on a little message to you all - he is working nights at the moment so if he isn't the chirpiest person on sunday he apologises and says "he's tired" !!

can't wait to see everyone who is going to be there xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Tricksy, sorry that ISIS are messing you around. I would actually complain to the clinic in writing as well as to Gidon, they allowed him to cancel his clinic at such short notice, they need to know the implications of their action.  

Cleo, great news that you are thinking of cycling again, and putting the house on the market too - it is all go! Hope you get back on the internet soon, we miss you!

Well, I am in a really bad mood today. My brother is over from America and staying with my mum, and we planned with my mum and dad that we would do a BBQ for them today round here. Well, my mum has just phoned, asking if she is invited!! Oooh, what I would have given to say "no, you are not invited, but everyone else is". Why does she wind me up so much? Think I might try and persuade my brother and his family to take me back to America with them!!

Hope everyone is okay, will be good to see you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Julia - Sorry your having a down day today - hope you have a nice BBQ today and your Mum doesn't end up getting on your nerves too much  

Cleo - Good to hear from you and its sounds like its all systems go for you

Tricksy - That is just not on them cancelling your appointment!  You've been waiting ages   

Cath/Rivka - If you need lifts tomorrow just text me no problem at all  

I never heard anything from Isis about my blood tests results,

Really looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow      Its been ages!

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
haven't had a chance to post for a few days as had my Mum staying all week and then my sister came down Thursday with her daughter (age 1.5) and my other niece (age 7) so the house has been a bit chaotic the last few days although lovely having my family and children about the house - also it is very sad but I took my 7 year old niece for a walk yesterday and she looks quite like me and I kept hoping people would think she was my daughter!  They have all gone now though so will be spending the next few days tidying up I think!

Really looking forward to the meet tomorrow - I did post a week or so ago that I will bring some veggie sausages and a lemon cheesecake - hope this is OK as I have bought the ingredients now!

Tricksy - my birthday was 4 July not 4 August but thanks for the belated wishes!  It's also Spangle who has an appointment on 15 August at the ISIS not me - you must have been having a mad moment   !  Sorry that your appointment with Gidon has been rescheduled too - what a pain    but glad you let them know your feelings! 

Sam2007 - thanks for the info on the fish oils - I will be heading to Boots very soon I think - got to be worth a try!  Also thanks for that Dr Beer site info - I will check that out too.

Loui - sorry you can't make the meet tomorrow but really hope you and DH have a nice holiday before he goes to Afghanistan.  How are you both doing at the moment?  

Julia - it was me who wanted your address - could you PM it to me for tomorrow and let me know if you want some spare chairs?  Also DH is playing golf in the morning so we may be a bit late and probably won't get there till 2 ish - hope this is OK. 

Lisa - Your results came through quick from your GP.   As Tricksy and Cath said I am sure your blood test results wont effect the egg donor treatment - they may reflect your ovarian reserve (but remember these results are only indicators and it is not an exact science) but I know from what you said in previous cycles your womb lining etc was always fine so I am sure that with good quality eggs then your chances would be good of the embies implanting. Don't worry about it too much hun   and hopefully the ISIS will get back to you soon with their opinion of the results - would chase them up though if I were you.

Cath - looking forward to having some of your choc tomorrow!

Cleo - I'm really glad you have made the decision to start your next cycle soon - will keep everything crossed for you  .

Spangle - what news from you at the moment?  Are you coming tomorrow?

Anyway better go - hello to everyone I have missed but we are off to another (looking very wet) barbque this afternoon,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Sorry I haven't been around much, been sightseeing with my friend (I worked extra hours last week so I could take both Thursday and Friday off this week), we've been to Lavenham and Cambridge and had a very nice time. She's left this morning and I spent the morning gardening and the afternoon doing house chores.

Lisa - I think it's important that your results are only borderline so not necessarily an indication of ovarian reserve. Anyway with donor eggs you should be fine as evryone said because it's the donor egg's quality that count, I think. Hope ISIS get back to you soon.

Little Mo - hope you enjoyed the family BBQ today and that your mum did not wind you up too much!

Tricksy - this is appaling to change your appoitment like that!   Well done for complaining. I agree you should put it in writing too, that would teach them to keep promises. Hope the time until the end of the month goes quickly ...

Cleo - good to hear from you. Everything is looking upbeat with the planned cycle soon and the house valuation   really glad to hera about it all.

Loui - shame we won't see you tomorrow. Have a lovely time with DH, you both deserve it so much.

Rachel - I know exactly what you mean ... I haven't got any young children in my immediate family, but I've been known to hope this with friends' kids, which is really sad!

Cathie - yummy, more chocs! I've been very good the last couple of weeks so I'll just stuff myself tomorrow  

Lisa and Rachel - thanks a lot for your lift offers! 
I'm actually hoping to cycle to the meet tomorrow (it's not too far from me) - even finally got a basket for my bike today, so that I can bring the food in, been meaning to get one for ages. 
However, if it's raining buckets tomorrow I'll text you, Lisa, and say I changed my mind. Hope that's okay?

I've been meaning to say I'll bring the tabouleh salad and some biscuits for tomorrow.

So looking forward to see all of you tomorrow! DH is still away so it's only me.

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Just to say hope u have a great bbq and the weather stays nice for u.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hopes its a nice in colchester as it is in Ipswich!!  see you all later! xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

oh and is there anyone who needs a lift?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just finished the Tuna rice and really need to get my butt in the shower now   

The sun is shining and its a lovely day. woohoo can't wait to see you all and I'll miss those who can't make it   

See you in an hour girls

Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies we might be a bit late as im feeling abit rough and its taking me ages to get ready,looking forward to seeing u all.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thank you all so much for coming today. It was great seeing you all. The time went so fast. Emma, you did make us laugh with your tales of domestic abuse!   Looking forward to the next meet up already! It was lovely to have the other halves there too, I thought it was a lovely afternoon. 

See you all again soon xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - we've stolen your spoon!  hope its worth a lot so we can sell it on ebay  

we both had a fantastic day, thanks for hosting the meet.  

was lovely to see everyone again, Julia, Tricksy, Emma, Lisa and Rachel sorry I didn't get much chance to chat to you all (and rachel I'm sorry I never even caught your DH's name!).

John has said he will come again so you can't have been too scary!

look forward to seeing you all again soon, and hopefully those that couldn't make it today as well.

we're you all talking about perhaps the end of sept/beginning of oct for next meet.  we are away on hols 20-27th sept, and can't do weekend of 11-12th oct  but other than that looks free at the moment.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. photos on ********


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG Deb, all I can see is empty glasses. Sorry everyone for being a bad hostess


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Great to see everyone today for a catch up we had a lovely day and a big thanks Julia & Gordon for hosting the BBQ,  Looking forward to the next meet already it seems like a long time ago when we all last saw each other

Great photos Debs.....how bad am i.....i didn't even realise you were taking photos!!     

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks again for having us over this afternoon Julia. It was fab to catch up with you all.   

Debs - when did you get your camera out? Didn't notice that at all. 

Julia - Honey and Daisy say woof for the sausages. They let Matt have a couple so he says thanks too. 

Rivka - hope the rain didn't come back on your journey home. 

Had a quick look at the diary for Sept/Oct. 21st Sep is lookng ok, 28th I think is ok. 5th, I'll need to check but think we have something on. Can do the Saturday nights before if those Sundays are a problem.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - to all that was there today at Julias it was sooooo lovely to see you all, Dh and i had a lovely afternoon. Dh and i also agreed that he needs to have a forum name of Angelswillywackerhubby   what do you reacon

Little Moo Moo and hubby - thank you so much for being so hospitable - Julia you looked after us very well sweetie - was lovely to see you looking so well and happy  

Rachel - was lovely to meet you and your dh at last -sorry we didnt get much chance to chat  

Tricksy - your dh is so funny, he had me laughing about his dad and his blue urine  

Lisa - dh looks so well and is obviously happy with his weight loss - could you please scan me his list of foods that are ok to eat etc - you look really well too hun, but i really dont think you need to lose anymore weight  

Cath - you looked lovely today hun - blue really suits you, shame dh couldnt make it xx

Rivka - lovely to see you hunny  

Shell - hope the hangover is gone now - you and dh looked well - wish i looked like you when i have a hangover  

Debs - was lovely to see you and dh - he appeared to last the day well, was he working again tonight? sorry we didnt get the chance to talk much  

Cleo - was so lovely to see you today - hope you get back online tomorrow - have missed your posts  

 hello to all those who could not make it today, perhaps you will make the next meet. Was that next one going to be at Marks Tey or at Caths? i cant remember  

Love to all
Emms


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I've just finished 2 hours ironing  

We had a really lovely afternoon today, we had such a great time, can't wait to do it all again. Em your  willy wacking story had me in stitches    Can't beleive that you thought that we all did it!!!! Your so funny.

Can't wait ot do it all again soon, it was such a relaxed afternoon....not sure about the photo of me on ******** though, I look terrible   

Gotta go guys, dresage is on telly!!

Lots of love to you all 

Tricksy & Chubbyhubby xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

It was brilliant to catch up with those of you who made it to the meet, you are all so nice and the food was gorgeous too! I had such a lovely relaxing afternoon.

Little Mo - thanks a lot for having us today, you're such a lovely hostess and made us all so welcome. You look positively blooming. Thanks for the directions, it was much quicker riding back, only 10 minutes  

Cathie - it was dry all the way back so I had a very nice cycle ride. I'll text you tomorrow about the chocs for mum and dad  .

Rachel - good to see you and DH, see you tomorrow too! Can you send me that link about adoption? Thanks.

Shelley - how nice to catch up with you and DH, you did make me laugh so about your adventures of the Victoria sponge  

Lisa - so good to catch up with you, you look amazing (you really don't need to lose any more weight!) and it was nice to meet DH finally. When you have a minute, can you send me that food list too? After stuffing myself today (and enjoying every minute of it) I definitely need to go back to being good  

Tricksy - great to catch up with you, you and DH look so relaxed and so happy together, it's clear you are in a good place for you both at the moment regarding your life plans  .

Cleo - this indeed is a much more enjoyable meeting with you and DH compared to our last one at the hospital   Lots of luck with the coming cycle and the house on market.

PiePig - glad to see you and DH, he managed to be extremely sociable for someone who slept only 3 hours last night  

Em - lovely to see you and meet DH. I can't get over laughing about your bedroom tales    you are so funny.

September may be quiet busy for us, but all of October is free at the moment. Tricksy, I think we can actually have space for everyone on the patio, so I'm happy to host the next one (being optimistic that we can actually sit outside in October!).

Good night everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Can u please let me see the pics on ********, you can find me under Joanne Pacey.

Thanks


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Woooohoooooooo!!!!!!

I'm back on line!!!!

I'm so happy            

Don't ask me what the problem was as i have no idea!!!   

Julia- thankyou for such a lovely day yesterday. We had a brilliant time and DH said he would come again.

Em - was so good catching up hun, i've missed you too!! You had me in stitches. Did you let ben out of the crate when you got home??      

Deb - hope your Dh managed to get some sleep. I was impressed as i don't think i would have got my DH there.

Shelley - lovely to see you and greg hun. Thought i would do you a hot tuna milkshake when you come over for dinner     hope you feel better today.

Rachel - will pm you my number hun and we can arrange dinner at the yew tree b4 i go back to work. Are you planning a dog walking session at all?? 

Lisa - your dh has lost so much weight, didn't recognise him   You both looked realy well.

Cath - was good to see you, hope you can get dh to come along at xmas.

Rivka - yes much better circumstances to meet under   was good to catch up. Was very impressed you biked there.

Tricksy - hope you're hubby liked the pavolva, i didn';t think it was a nice as usual but hey ho. Was great to see you both.


Was sorry i didn't get to catch up with everyone but there was so many of us!! 18 in total i think!! I can't wait for the xmas do.

Had the house valued tonighted and it was what we expected, actually hadn't changed since we had it valued last year. So tomorrow we will make the call and it will go on the market. exciting times!!

Will no doubt be back on later now i have you all back!!

Lot of love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - great to have you back

JoJo - have searched for you on f/book but there are four possibles..which one are you?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - woo hoo you are back  - we will soon be flying through the pages again with you back online   yes i let Ben out of the crate! cheekey moo    glad you got a good result from your valuation hunny - did the estate agent think you would sell quickly or not?  

I didnt realise there were any pics being taken either - i really hope there are none of me - i hate myself in photos - well i hate myself generally so thinking about it a photo isnt any different   anyway - should we start making a list of some dates we can all get together for the next meet? especially if we are booking somewhere?

Gotta dash cos Dex is whineing and i need to clear up kitchen from dinner - will try to get back on later.

Love Em xxxxx

ps got off my butt and back to the gym when i got home from work today - please keep nagging me to loose some weight girls or i will never get to do another cycle of ivf


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Cleo - woo hoo you are back - we will soon be flying through the pages again with you back online  yes i let Ben out of the crate! cheekey moo   glad you got a good result from your valuation hunny - did the estate agent think you would sell quickly or not?
> 
> You won' get me off here for a while. Yes they said we should sell quickly as we have a different house in a rural area and apparently this is an area that is still in demand. So scared but very excited. Just going to role with it and what will be will be!! A scarey thought that we may be homeless by xmas


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Cleo - Yeahhhhhhh good to have you back    Your Pavlova was lovely   Can i have the recipe please or is it a trade secret?? Thats great about the house valuation hope it all starts moving quickly for you.

Em - I think your new nickname for DH is fitting    You made me crack up  

Em/Rivka - I will scan Dh's diet and email it over to you both - can you pm me your email addresses please

Sam - How did you get on today - hope everythings ok  

Tricksy - Hows your head?

Ohhhh next meet we're free the last two Sundays in September if thats when we're thinking of,

betta shoot 
Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG anyone watching the olympic diving?? Its amazing!! The guys from cina in that sychronised dive were brilliant.

Lisa -- ta hunny we're excited!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> OMG anyone watching the olympic diving?? Its amazing!! The guys from cina in that sychronised dive were brilliant.


Ok Cleo - tell me now why you cant spell China?? dont you go blameing the keyboard again   bet dh is happy now he can start saving the world again on Call of Duty 4


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em -      china is a very hard word to spell!!!! ok i'm rubbish, i just type and don't read back


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all

How are you all? It was fab to see you all, today seemed boring in comparison!! 

Emma, I just keep thinking of you and DH's confession, it did make me laugh! 

Cleo, good to have you back!! Woohoo (ignore Emma, we don't care about your spelling, it is just good to have you back!) Will you promise to keep in touch when you are on the other side of the world? We will miss you  

Rivka, glad the ride back was a dry one. I was impressed with your bike, must dig mine out one day. 

It was lovely to meet the Rachel and Debs' hubbies too, I am glad that hubbies agreed that they would come again - see, we can't be that scary!

Tricksy, how is your head today? I hope you are feeling better. Did you get to see Cropi last night after leaving here?

Rachel, I love the pic of your dog on ********, what a sweetie! Debs, loving the vids of your greedy cats too, don't you feed them lol?

Shelley, you looked absolutely fab even with a hangover yesterday, was great to see you. 

Lisa, hope your DH did not get too tired with having to go back to work today. You both looked fab, think I will need to be shifting a few stone in the new year.

I have been thinking about my 40th birthday. I did have a big party planned but that has had to be cancelled for the time being. I am now thinking of rebooking for May next year when I will be 40.5! I am just trying to think of some good venues so if anyone knows anywhere please let me know. I had booked the rugby club in Colchester but not sure if that has the right atmosphere. I was thinking of having a marquee in the garden at home but I don't think the garden is big enough. Anyone with a big garden they want to rent out with understanding neighbours?  

Have a nice evening everyone.  xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to let you know that everything is was fine at my scan today (phew!).  I am 12 weeks 2 days so off to get myself a ticker.

The hospital made a bit of a gaff though.  Because I am now 40 I am entitled to a nuchal scan on the NHS which they recommend I have.  Now when I saw my midwife at 9 weeks she told me that this can be done up to 14 weeks and that it would be arranged at my dating scan (which was today).  Well today I was told that the nuchal has to be done by 12 weeks 6 days which only give me till Friday.  The the nuchal sonographer is away on holiday this week.  They are going to try and refer me to another hospital but made no promises I would get in.  So annoyed about that but the main thing is that I really am pregnant.

Hasn't sunk in at all yet.

Glad to hear that you all had a great time at the bbq.  Tricksy that is really annoying that Gideon backed out of your consult.  I do think it is important to have some continuity with doctors.  Sound like he doesn't really have enough time for the ISIS.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!! That is fantastic news. I bet that is a huge relief. You can relax and start enjoying the pregnancy now. WOOOHOO !!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Congrats sam, fab news that all is well.  hope they get the nuchal sorted for you.  time to relax and enjoy now xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam - fab news hun!!    So pleased for you. Hope they can get your scan sorted though that's terrible that you were given the wrong information   . Hope they manage to get you in.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say it was lovely to see most of you yesterday - DH really enjoyed the meet too although we both felt very stuffed when we got home (Cath I personally blame you for all that chocolate I had!)!

Only time for a couple of personals tonight:

Julia - thanks for being such a great host - you have a lovely house too.

Deb - no worries about yesterday - will try and sit nearer you next time and DH's name is Mike in advance! - can I ask you to invite me to be your friend on ********? I want to see the photo's but for some reason it wouldn't let me invite you as a friend (I assume you are the Deb on Julia's friends with no picture?) - I can be found under Julias/Caths/Lisa etc's friends with a photo of my dog!

Emma - your DH has got to register on ff with that name   !  I thought you looked lovely and I am sure that any photos of you will be great.

Cleo - glad to see you back on line and good news about your house price - Cath and I were actually talking about doing another dog walk at the end of the week.  Friday eve is looking good for me say any time after 5.30-6 ish?  Any good for either of you (and anyone else who wants to come)?

Sam2007 - fantastic news about your scan - I'm really pleased for you and hope that this will be the end of your worries - are you going to find out what flavour at the next one?

Rivka - lovely seeing you earlier for our run- will pm you that adopting abroad info now.  

That's all from me - will try and come back on soon,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - Great news hun !! Congratulations that must be a load of your mind now, wot a pain though that they've mucked you around though - hope you get it sorted soon hope you can relax now and enjoy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rachel - think i've added you!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - Woohoo      you must be over the moon, congratulations hun   I hope you get your scan sorted out this week  

Cath - Can you pm me you email address so I can send you the letter please  

Gotta go as I'm at work, hope your all ok 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx 

ps Rivka....did you add me to your msn messanger got a request from someone who I think is you!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ticksy - will do. 

Julia - have you and Gordon recovered from having us all over yet?

Sam - fantastic news that all was well at the scan. Annoying they couldn't get the info right. Have a fab holiday.

Cleo - welcome back on Hon. It's been way too quiet without you. I was watching the diving too. Amazing. Did I hear right that the loder of the Brits blamed the little boy for them coming last? I thought he was excellent - but what do I know  

Rachel - will double check with dh but think I can do Friday. 

Must dash as trying to fit in a bath before my friend comes over to take the dogs out. Looks like it might be ok now but will be v wet. Our garden is completely waterlogged and both of us left our car windows open overnight


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

What a wet day!! Cycling in to work this morning was quite interesting   The funniest bit was riding into a puddle and realising half way through that water was coming up to my knee (that's when I'm on the bike, so would be waist-high if I stood in it). It really looked like this episode from this tv programme about crossing the world on motocycles, I watched the one the other day when they were crossing rivers on their motorcycles and now I know what it must feel like   Suffice to say I'm glad I brought in a change of clothes and shoes to work.

Sam - excellent news!   you must be so relieved. Now you can enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to the new addition. Hope they sort the nuchal out soon.

Tricksy - nope, that's not me on msn ... 

Rachel - was so nice to run with you last night. Got that link, thanks. It looks rather depressing, complicated and a long process ... But good to know.

Cathie - see you later in the week.

Lisa - I think I have your e-mail, so I'll e-mail you in a mo.

Julia - I do love my bike   I cycle to work most days (except in the winter when too cold and dark). 

Cleo - good to have you back! Well done on the valuation. What exciting times for you. I hope it all goes smoothly. 

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam - im glad that all is ok with you and baby - you must feel a bit better about things after having a scan - i hope you can relax and enjoy being pg again  

Think i may join ******** again as so many of you are on it  

Took Dexter for a lovely walk up in the fields today and let him off his lead - he was such a good doggie cos he stayed with us all the time, we were so proud of him  

Be back later xxx

ps Cleo i hope you dont think i was having a go at you about your spelling? was just joking


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks ladies.

Can I ask those of you who have been diagnosed with the "sticky blood" how they feel about it now?  I think for most of us (other than Tricksy) we have just been told our blood is "sticky" but not much more information that that.  Everyone at the hospital keeps asking me what I was actually diagnosed with and I just have to say that I don't know.  I am injecting myself everyday and just wondering if it is really necessary.

Having a nightmare trying to get a nuchal scan sorting out.  The NHS can not fit me in anyway before it is too late so they asked if I would like to go straight to the amio (spelling).  I said no way so they are trying to get permission for me to go private and them cover the cost.  It is a no win situation whether it goes ahead or not because I've been told that I will definitely come out as high risk because of my age.  So part of me says what is the point.  

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, from my experience I would say think long and hard about whether or not to have the tests, and what you would do if the risks did come back as high. As you know, I really scared myself when the blood test came back as a high chance of a problem, and then I felt quite pressurised to have the amnio which failed miserably, so all in all it was not a very nice time and did not give us any answers anyway, along with increasing the risk of having a miscarriage by attempting the amnio. Thinking about it now, I wonder what I would have done if the amnio had been successful and come back as a high risk. I think ignorance is bliss in a way, and if you would not do anything I don't think there is much point in knowing the risk and worrying about it for the entire 9 months. 

Will be on later, just off to see my brother and his family again before they disappear. xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam- what a very difficult decision for you - it must be very hard. Only you know in your heart if you want to go through with lots of tests. Only thing i would say is that you are only a little older than being pg with Amy could things be that different?? i dont know im not a doctor - just a thought

Lisa - i have emailed you - thanks again for sending me that list - and thank you soooo much for typing it all out for me    

Rachel - thank you for your lovely comment hun 

You remember i went on a health & safety training day? well i was contacted a couple of weeks ago only to be told that they had given us the wrong exam papers on the day    so i have to go back tomorrow to sit the 'correct' exam paper again! they are providing us with an hours review of the course but still im pretty peed off about it! my line manager was furious   so i will have to wait another 8 weeks before i find out if i passed or not grrrrrrr 

Thats my moan over!

hope everybody is ok  

Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - thats pants!  did you pass the wrong paper or have they not said?

Sam - I think that unless you are going to do something about anything they find then like Julia said ignorance is bliss.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

we bought a Wii today and its fab!!! DH had birthday money from may that he hadn't pent as couldn't decide what to get so we spent it on a wii tday. I'm already addicted, pitty i didn't have it whilst i was off the net   Nightmare trying to get a wii fit though as they come and go out of stock really quickly. Got to phone tom to see if i get one.

Angel - silly moo course you didn't offend me. My typos are terrible cos i'm too bloody lazy to read back. They make me laugh when i realise what i've put    Glad dexter was a good boy.

Sam - what a pain about the scan. Hope things get sorted hun, agree with the others although i guess at least you would be prepared iykwim.

Cath - yeah i heard that about the divers. They were bickering of somehting, guess they're quite young and have so much pressure n them. I've been watching phelps too...what a body!!!


Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Sam - about sticky blood: I was told I had sticky blood (borderline in normal circumstances, high when pg), but taking aspirin, and then aspirin and Clexane, made no difference whatsoever for me, so I'm not sure about it ...

Cleo - glad you're enjoying your new toy  

Lisa - thanks a lot for the food list! How nice of you to type it out. I'll definitely give it a try, together with the fridge shelves idea you told me about which I think is fab.

Em - glad Deter is behaving himself.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Gosh, these divers have got nice bods!  might have to get DH to take it up


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking forward to Mark Foster swimming myself. He may be an old man in sporting terms but boy has he got an amazing physique


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

What are you lot like??!!!       

(when is the swimming on then Cathie?  )


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm quite liking the male gymnasts myself


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure when it's on Julia as I think most of todays has been on already. There's highlights on interactive. Have to confess I've never understood why most people hate watching the swimming. It's my own best sport so I've always loved it but who could resist all those fit men with no clothes on   

JoJo - might have to sneak a peak at the gymnastics.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the gymnasts and the swimmers. Michael Phelps has a gorgeous body but his ears are too big


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

cleo hunny, y are u looking at his ears


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

guess the old saying, 'you don't look at the mantle peice when you're stoking the fire!' is true     


What a windy day!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

@ Cleo 

are u talking about outside or urself??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Michael Phelps has a gorgeous body but his ears are too big


Do you reckon thats due to people hanging on while he's swimming    

Gotta dash still at work!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> guess the old saying, 'you don't look at the mantle peice when you're stoking the fire!' is true


Cleo - what on earth does that mean?? which bit is the mantle piece and which bit is the fire  

Back Later xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well after much thought I decided it was best not to go ahead with the nuchal tests.  Typically, within a few hours of making this decision I had a phonecall from a midwife at my hospital telling me she had managed to move heaven and earth to get someone to do my nuchal.  So looks like I am having it after all - tomorrow.  Bit worried about it all though as it sounds like the person doing the scan has only just finished their training, in fact got the impression she hadn't in fact done one before   So I am just hoping for the best.  Whatever I am NOT going to have the blood test part done.  I am just going to have the scan, and if everything looks normal there and I am not going to worry about it anymore.

Have missed all the Olympics so far which is a shame as I would normally enjoy it.  Just spent too much time on the phone chasing a scan which I then decided it was best I didn't have!!!  And loads of time getting washing up to date as we are off on holiday (in the rain probably) on Friday.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

You made me laugh about the fit olympic blokes and stoking fires and mantlepieces etc  

Sam - How typical is that    If you don't want it done though don't be pressured into it - hope it all goes well tomorrow we'll be thinking of you - Where are you going on holiday?  I'm not sure how i feel about the sticky blood now as i've used heparin 3 times now but if it was egg quality with me it wouldn't have made any difference anyway when i go to Reprofit i will ask there advice i think i would rather inject than not just in case if that makes sense.

Em/Rivka - No problem about the diet sheet - i swore when my scanner busted though 

Em - How did the exam go?  

Cleo - Those Wiis sound great a lot of people use them instead of going to the gym now,  Is your house all on the market now?  

Tricksy - Hows your headaches now are they getting any better with the physio?

Shelley - Did you get in touch with isis for your FSH results,  I've heard nothing back from mine yet does anyone know when Gideons back of holiday?

Cath - Did you go to the match last night?

Julia - Hows things with you hun?

Rachel - Hope you've heard back from the consultant about your email


Better shoot .......gonna check out if theres any Olympics on now    

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> are u talking about outside or urself??


    you've just perked me up no end! thanks


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Anytime hun.

please can I have some more bubbles, I think I've got the lowest number.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sending you a few now Jo Jo.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way everyone....................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152731.new#new

Jo Jo - I've blown you a few too as you asked so nicely!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

So who else is blowing? Jo jo - you should have loads more by now.

Feeling   now as at work and can't ogle the swimmers any more. Plus don't feel very well. I had a mega migraine last night which left me feeling so sick I've only just been able to eat more than toast. I may end up leaving work early if I don't feel much better soon. If I hadn't been on nights I'd not have come in but it's much harder to cover a night and it's the toughest part of the day.

Lisa - I didn't go. Did Steve? Matt went and enjoyed the win but said hte second half wasn't as good as the first.

Em - hope the exam went ok. Sure you'll be excellent at it.


----------

